# The Cognitive Function Picture Game



## Kito

In this game, you click on the following link:

Flickr - Explore! (sometimes the photos get repetitive, if the same one keeps coming up try choosing a random month on the right side and finding a pic from there)

Copy and paste the image that comes up into your post, and then write your thoughts and impressions about the picture. Just write down whatever comes to mind, even if you go off on a huge tangent. I think it'll be fun to see how different functions respond to pictures! I got this idea courtesy of @_Spades!_

Here's mine:









This place is painted mostly in green, the steps look more like olive to me. There are leaves scattered all over the stairs, so this place is probably outside. There's some plants on the left side, they look pretty nice. I like how their richer shade of green contrasts with the dull green of what's in front of it. The paint seems to be peeling off and it all looks sort of rustic, which is depressing but has a certain beauty to it at the same time. The overall picture is fairly dark in colour. That stair rail looks like it'd be cold to touch, I have no idea why. There's a green bowl in the top left corner, it looks like it holds a candle of sorts. I have no idea what that thing on the wall at the top of the stairs is, but it looks like a curtain or blind.


----------



## Jewl

Somehow I saw stars first. Stars over the church. It made me feel happy, kind of. Whoever drew this (or pieced it together or whatever) makes me curious because it's all lopsided. It reminds me a bit, now that I'm thinking about it, of Edgar Allen Poe.


----------



## Lucky AcidStar

You can see that the bird is wet because of the rain, but the feathers hold their composure and shape, made to work just fine despite the water. The bird doesn't look very happy, though :/
The leaves, like the feathers, allow the water to flow off of them smoothly, and there is an intriguing similarity between the leaf and the feather.
The bird's legs are compressed together, it looks like it plans on sitting there for a while.
It is a pretty picture.


----------



## LiquidLight

It's interesting to see the differences between Se and Si types.


----------



## Owfin

Leica? Nice... oh, that isn't a Leica. Whatever, rangefinder cameras all look the same to me... at least, I think that's a rangefinder. Is that the moon in the open aperture there? Doesn't make any sense, of course, considering the lighting but it totally looks like a moon. I wonder what that button in the bottom middle part of the camera does. Is it a flash? Wait... that "moon" in the aperture might be another camera... no, it's not reflective there. Actually, the apeture looks partially closed. He's taking a picture. That means they have to set off their cameras at the same time... that'd be hard.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir

Aw, a little hummingbird! How cute! Those are lovely flowers, very vivid warm colors. I wonder what kind they are?

Um...that's all I have to say. ^_^U


----------



## NingenExp

I couldn't resist myself posting this picture









Firstly I thought daddy was eating his baby, but the baby is eating him first. Both they are eating each other.  Nope, the baby is just biting him with his little tiny mouth and dad is screaming. Like joking with his baby. Beautiful, cute. It shows the love from one father to his son. He is hugging him, like protecting him from any danger. I think about how memorable this moment will be.


----------



## Worriedfunction

I wonder what that would taste like if I shot it, cooked it and covered it in soy sauce?

ps: The above is genuinely the first thing that came to mind when I saw it, I tried not to think I just typed.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir

I got another pic with flowers. If I get another flower pic I swear I'll...um, anyway... 

So what kind of flower is this? I prefer the flowers in the other picture than the ones in this one. Oh, there's a message: "Never frown...even if you're sad, 'cause you never know when someone's falling in love with your smile." The phrase "falling in love" along with flowers made me think of someone giving flowers to their lover. Now that I'm paying attention more, I see how this message fits with the picture. It seems like this was taken on a cloudy, somewhat gloomy day. Yet the flower contrasts with the rest of the picture, standing out...like joy in a world of sadness...a light in the darkness...or something. But flower seems to stick out a little too much...I wonder if there was some editing involved? Maybe it's just me.


----------



## Neon Knight

First thing, I wonder where this is. I see in the background what looks like an old European style church, presumably Catholic. Off the bat I'm going with Italy or Spain. Anywhere where there's a major body of water, big enough to have a pier. I doubt it's the sort that is used for water crafts, but looks more like a tourist sight. Whatever is going on there I can't imagine, but if I try I'd guess I play or something else entertaining as there are plenty of people there looking around and I even see one person looking as if they are taking a photo of what we see in the background. I wonder if it's as muggy looking as it is to me. There must be another pier or something nearby since the photo was taken away from the action on that pier. At first I thought (without looking too much at it) that it could have been the moon in the back and maybe someone layered another photo on top to make it look strange on purpose but that's a lot of work for nothing. There is an awful lot of contrast on the front part of the image, including the water and the pier, everything in the background is rather bland but still interesting. I like how the sun looks more like the moon with those colours.The colours give the idea that it's a night time photo so I couldn't help think that. Back to the photo, I see what looks like a crane in the back right corner of the pic (mechanical crane) and if so, it sure looks out of place. This is a strange mish mash of human, natural scenery and machines  Not sure what the things on the left side in the water are, I've never seen such things but they have birds on them and nothing else. The nicest part is the water and the reflections off it. Now that I think of it it sort of looks eerie and unnatural considering all that is in it, or maybe it's just my headache getting to me. Oh there's tress in the back too, geeze, I thought I took photos with a lot of everything in them all-in-one, but this takes the cake. I think there's a statue on the end of the pier too, it looks quite large compared to the people around it, it looks like it's got a bell or something you'd ring like a triangle. It kind of looks like an alien like you see in movies, the benign sort with the beerbelly and head. lol Anyone know where this is?

You can guess the functions used in what I described if you like. Sorry it's so long compared to the others.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir

Neon Knight said:


> You can guess the functions used in what I described if you like. Sorry it's so long compared to the others.


I guess I'll try. *is bored* Um...Se+associations? XD (I really don't know. Perhaps I'm biased because you've claimed to be an Se-dom in the past.)

Wanna take a crack at my posts? ^_^U


----------



## LiquidLight

Neon Knight said:


> First thing, I wonder where this is. I see in the background what looks like an old European style church, presumably Catholic. Off the bat I'm going with Italy or Spain. Anywhere where there's a major body of water, big enough to have a pier. I doubt it's the sort that is used for water crafts, but looks more like a tourist sight. Whatever is going on there I can't imagine, but if I try I'd guess I play or something else entertaining as there are plenty of people there looking around and I even see one person looking as if they are taking a photo of what we see in the background. I wonder if it's as muggy looking as it is to me. There must be another pier or something nearby since the photo was taken away from the action on that pier. At first I thought (without looking too much at it) that it could have been the moon in the back and maybe someone layered another photo on top to make it look strange on purpose but that's a lot of work for nothing. There is an awful lot of contrast on the front part of the image, including the water and the pier, everything in the background is rather bland but still interesting. I like how the sun looks more like the moon with those colours.The colours give the idea that it's a night time photo so I couldn't help think that. Back to the photo, I see what looks like a crane in the back right corner of the pic (mechanical crane) and if so, it sure looks out of place. This is a strange mish mash of human, natural scenery and machines  Not sure what the things on the left side in the water are, I've never seen such things but they have birds on them and nothing else. The nicest part is the water and the reflections off it. Now that I think of it it sort of looks eerie and unnatural considering all that is in it, or maybe it's just my headache getting to me. Oh there's tress in the back too, geeze, I thought I took photos with a lot of everything in them all-in-one, but this takes the cake. I think there's a statue on the end of the pier too, it looks quite large compared to the people around it, it looks like it's got a bell or something you'd ring like a triangle. It kind of looks like an alien like you see in movies, the benign sort with the beerbelly and head. lol Anyone know where this is?
> 
> You can guess the functions used in what I described if you like. Sorry it's so long compared to the others.


Copious amounts of Se. It's just a Se-fest. And probably some Thinking mixed up in there too.


----------



## Nymma

It moans heaviness… Heaviness at seeing one’s hopes and dreams so out of reach, as spoken by the blurry distance. The opaque shapes behind give a sense of cut-off source, which I would venture tosay is the representation of a person loosing connection to his/herfeelings/clarity/control /ideals or whatever and thus having his/her world crashing down… Being swept away by the bias of tempting desperation…The dull greyness and sense of rawness from the “front” of the picture bleed the “present”resignation. The trees and their shadows convey an essence of emptiness and solidify the distance(lack of availability to ambitions). 

EDIT: ...projection much, dear 3?


----------



## Neon Knight

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> I guess I'll try. *is bored* Um...Se+associations? XD (I really don't know. Perhaps I'm biased because you've claimed to be an Se-dom in the past.)





LiquidLight said:


> Copious amounts of Se. It's just a Se-fest. And probably some Thinking mixed up in there too.


Good, that's actually what I thought (for once).

I should try this when I don't have a massive headache so it's not so disorganized and messed up.

PS: I'm still Se, I'm just trying another hat on for fun 



Angelic Gardevoir said:


> Wanna take a crack at my posts? ^_^U


LOL I'm _so_ going to regret this...
For the first one: your noticing details and attached opinions, I'm guessing Se+Fi. Not clear enough on Si to even attempt thinking it's possible. If I were to say it was it's because of you said "very warm colours" and I'm unsure if you're describing the colours themselves or their effect on you.

For the next one...
There's an Fi evaluation for sure. More Se focus on details (of course I'm going to notice that first!) at the end. I also wondered if there was editing in mine, maybe Thinking for that? (that realization is new for me, sorry if I'm off for that one.) Sorry if I'm missing anything specifically N-ish, but if anything probably Ni (also possible bias with your known type) for the deep associations you made. I don't know if this one was edited maybe they used macro for the photo and that's why it sticks out while still being able to see that there is other stuff in the background.

I was actually thinking the first one would have some kind of editing, the background is just too bland and strangely coloured for anything natural. Either that or the background was purposefully blurred.


----------



## madhatter

The first thing I noticed was how the bench was in focus and more foregrounded, while the rest of the picture in the background was out of focus. It drew my eyes right to the iron work on the bench. I love the shadows of the bench being cast on the ground, and the contrast between light and dark. The next thing that drew my eye was the light sparkling off the water. The glare is almost blinding. I probably wouldn't want to sit there, because there's no shade.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir

Neon Knight said:


> LOL I'm _so_ going to regret this...


Nah, it's fine. :tongue:


> For the first one: your noticing details and attached opinions, I'm guessing Se+Fi. Not clear enough on Si to even attempt thinking it's possible. If I were to say it was it's because of you said "very warm colours" and I'm unsure if you're describing the colours themselves or their effect on you.


I was simply describing the colors. (Honestly, my only real thought on that was that it was pretty. XD)



> For the next one...
> There's an Fi evaluation for sure. More Se focus on details (of course I'm going to notice that first!) at the end. I also wondered if there was editing in mine, maybe Thinking for that? (that realization is new for me, sorry if I'm off for that one.) Sorry if I'm missing anything specifically N-ish, but if anything probably Ni (also possible bias with your known type) for the deep associations you made. I don't know if this one was edited maybe they used macro for the photo and that's why it sticks out while still being able to see that there is other stuff in the background. I was actually thinking the first one would have some kind of editing, the background is just too bland and strangely coloured for anything natural. Either that or the background was purposefully blurred.


You seem to be adamant about me using Fi, aren't you? :tongue:


----------



## kiskadee

I want to walk across that log out into the middle of the water. I bet turtles like to sit on that log. I live near a river with a lot of logs in it and I often see turtles sunning themselves on the logs.


----------



## LiquidLight

That Flickr thing isn't working for me so I'll just post a bunch of photos I've personally taken and why I was drawn to those images. (yes that is a very Fe thing to do I know). 


This one I took in Downtown San Diego. For some reason this one stood out to me. I think its the shape of the cellist and the bow silhouetted against the marquee lights. Maybe the fact that there's no one around her. It's something of an odd scene to see someone playing a cello on a busy streetcorner at the height of nightclub hour (even if of course she's playing for money). I took this on a pretty shallow lens and I love how the background just crushes down to black, it's a very contrasty/moody photo. 











This one is from the Naval Cemetery at Point Loma. Obviously I've desaturated it, but even in person something about the shape of the tree standing out against the sky was interesting to me. An interesting juxtaposition from the formality (even in death) of the gravestones.










This one I just snapped because of the formality (one of the reasons I love David Fincher movies is because he is so formal with his compositions). The architecture is very formal, elegant and modern. I love the metal and the concrete, the curves and the hard edges. Its a compelling image for me. 










It was a gorgeous spring day and I couldn't help noticing the juxtaposition of the cherry blossoms against the polished steel at the Walt Disney Concert Hall.










This one was just surreal (to me at least). Something about the perspective, the different shapes, the receding lines, the obelisk shape, the carved statues, and the crazy clouds (or the Japanese tourists who are standing under me as I stand on the wall to take this). Even in color this one was cool. I don't know what's going on honestly, maybe some of you Si-types might be able to offer up a better explanation. it just grabbed my attention.










And finally repetition as a design element is always something I'm drawn to as well. In this case the wall of gold bullion by Adam Tihany at the Mandarin Oriental in Las Vegas, is so ostentatious (it's like 30 feet long and 40 feet high) that I couldn't help but to want to try to capture it. What is interesting is that this image up close feels very different than from further back with a wider lens.


----------



## kiskadee

This one immediately made me think of the time I went to the beach with my mom and my brother and sister. It was the rocky kind of beach and I was having fun climbing on the rocks. I've always liked climbing on rocks. There's a lake near where I live that has a bunch of huge rocks around the shore. When I was little it was one of my favorite places to go. Actually, it still kind of is.


----------



## Owfin

LiquidLight said:


>


That picture is absolutely gorgeous. I love the shiny waves agaist the bright pink... just wonderful! And I like how you used your own pictures. Hmm... I'll shake things up and do a more organized, less stream of conciousness description of mine.










I saw this butterfly at a garden and it immediately caught my eye with its deep blacks and dark orange. I tried for a rich, oil-painting esque quality here. It seems to be a common theme with some of my newer pictures. 
























A trio! I did not originally intend it to be so, but they play so well together! The first rose sets off a nice red hue that manages to match both of the following images and also is a beautifully shaped rose in my opinion. The middle one was placed there due to the different shape, framing, and brightness! That's the biggest thing, the other two have somewhat even brightness between foreground and background, but the pink rose has a big contrast there. Finally an orange accent rounds off the pair but refers back to the first with a similar level of brightness and an inverse direction. Now that's the _technical_ reason why I think this works, but I find each of them some of my best images in their own right too because... uh, they're pretty.

















I thought it would be nice to contrast two very different looking pictures. One of them is very green and natural looking, while the other is a elegant portrait that seems to be rather divorced from the environment. The latter one took me so much time in photoshop, perfecting each little thing. I saw the original I took of that and wanted to emphasize the contrast and the reflection.

If anybody wants to seriously flatter me, they can use any of the pictures from here for this thread.


----------



## Inguz

One of those birds, I wish I remembered the name. She's elegantly sitting on a "Norway spruce" or whatever it's called. Notice the hint of green/yellow at the top of her wings where they mix between black and white. She's watching the photographer but seems to feel safe at her distance.


----------



## dulcinea

I'm guessing from the fogginess in the back and the lack of traffic this picture must have been taken in the early morning. I wonder where this person is going? Is he heading home or coming from home? It looks like he has a long way to go (assuming it is a he, it may be a she). It makes me feel uncomfortable because I would imagine I would feel very uncomfortable having to walk that far. That grate on the bottom right bugs me too. I keep wanting to focus on the figure in the distance, but that stupid grate has a way of jumping out at me, as if shouting "Hey! Look at me instead!" and my eye leans toward it against my will. Then I think of sewer mutants, and I have this silly thought. What if that figure in the distance is actually a sewer mutant that came to the surface by means of that grate?


----------



## dulcinea

Nymma said:


> It moans heaviness… Heaviness at seeing one’s hopes and dreams so out of reach, as spoken by the blurry distance. The opaque shapes behind give a sense of cut-off source, which I would venture tosay is the representation of a person loosing connection to his/herfeelings/clarity/control /ideals or whatever and thus having his/her world crashing down… Being swept away by the bias of tempting desperation…The dull greyness and sense of rawness from the “front” of the picture bleed the “present”resignation. The trees and their shadows convey an essence of emptiness and solidify the distance(lack of availability to ambitions).
> 
> EDIT: ...projection much, dear 3?


Wow, I find it so interesting comparing Fi and Fe and Ni and Ne, etc., etc. I like how you saw it as a symbol of lost dreams/ideals; I just speculated that its a distant sewer mutant, and empathized with how far the "mutant" had to walk, lol. This is why I wish I had more INFPs around IRL.


----------



## electricky

Oh look a bird, what's it looking at? A flying bug, a light, a movement, another camera? It looks rather serious, like even it's posing one of those classic profile pics for the camera. The flowers on the branch are about to bloom, the entire picture suggests spring. Birds have such tiny legs to support their bodies it's a wonder how they do it even it it's just to land or a launching point. Bird is maybe just waking up but it will be awake soon as it starts flying around, getting in the whole air groove. The moment of waiting is here, anticipation. A touch of melancholy with awakening. Brings us on edge (ooh, literal edge, not quite but almost, middle of the branch suggests hesitance?), might make an awesome motivational poster or something like that. Still a mystery.


(been picture ninja'd  will find another pic later....)


----------



## alionsroar

in WHITE | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
I noticed the white flowers and then the pink flowers and the green leaves. And I then considered that the photo actually might have been digitally altered. And those white flowers were actually light pink ones. Then I thought they probably were pink like the rest of the flowers and then I realised that I couldn't tell if the colours of the flowers had been altered And I was thinking about how the flowers might be in a garden or for a wedding.


----------



## Kito

dulcinea said:


> Then I think of sewer mutants, and I have this silly thought. What if that figure in the distance is actually a sewer mutant that came to the surface by means of that grate?


That's such a Ni thought that it's funny. :laughing:


----------



## aconite

Inguz said:


> One of those birds, I wish I remembered the name. She's elegantly sitting on a "Norway spruce" or whatever it's called. Notice the hint of green/yellow at the top of her wings where they mix between black and white. She's watching the photographer but seems to feel safe at her distance.


It's a chaffinch, and it's a he 









Oh, a brick castle, muted reds, vermilion and warm grey against overcast sky, and a tiny hint of green. Angles and curves, repeating patterns that look just like birds' tails, and every single brick is unique. The intriguing narrow arch tempts me; I'd stand on it and touch the adjacent wall, feel its rough texture under my fingertips.

I love old buildings, their lost glory and traces of past ages, crumbling away and fading with time. The castle stood there before I was born; how long will it last? Maybe for centuries, millennia, or maybe it will be nothing but a memory in a year? Past is certain. Future is fluid and elusive.

Who lived there, I wonder? It's build of bricks - and of memories. Who died trying to defend it? Who died trying to attack it? Who felt passion, and who felt bitterness? It is not a building. It has seen love, hate, birth, death, triumph, defeat. Humanity.

The castle seems so peaceful, doesn't it? It is a lie. Castles taste of blood and power.

I've no idea which perceving functions I use, sorry. *cough* feedback welcome *cough*


----------



## Inguz

@aconite In my world females are the "default sex". :bored:


----------



## Jewl

Finding Nemo, that is all. 










Oh, there's just something gorgeous about this. There's something awe inspiring, and something slightly sad. I can imagine myself there well, because I've had that feeling before. When you're standing alone in an empty, spacious place like that. I would stand there on the pavement and feel small. Those clouds are windswept. It's such a vast sky, and a vast amount of water. I can imagine the wind. The wind would be blowing the moisture from the sea to my face. All of this together just makes me think of things, somehow. It gives me that stirring feeling of wanting to make a dent in the word, somehow.


----------



## Worriedfunction

First thing that popped into my head was this is a representation of a person struggling to express who they really are or feel they are.

But they are guarded out of a personal fragility and necessity, but it is this very necessity that stifles as it comforts.

But where is the way out?



This one is simple, I instantly thought of both the end scene with David Bowie from The Labyrinth and the well know paradox of the Penrose staircase. The two ideas were simultaneous, probably because they are both connected, as The Labyrinth uses those very stairs.


----------



## Lucky AcidStar

K, so first I was like "woah that's so cool it's GLOWING!"
Then, I was like "tee hee it looks like it's made of lego!" XD
Then I was like: umm, where is this place? confuzzled :S

This is a really fun game lol.

Edit: also, I'm pretty sure in my first response to this thread I was primarily using Ti, and in this post Ne. The difference of mood seems to have brought out different functions, I did this one immediately upon waking up, so my Ti is sleepy  and Ne came out and did randomness


----------



## Jewl

Lucky AcidStar said:


> K, so first I was like "woah that's so cool it's GLOWING!"
> Then, I was like "tee hee it looks like it's made of lego!" XD
> Then I was like: umm, where is this place? confuzzled :S
> 
> This is a really fun game lol.
> 
> Edit: also, I'm pretty sure in my first response I was primarily using Ti, and in this one Ne. The difference of mood seems to have brought out different functions, I did this one immediately upon waking up, so my Ti is sleepy  and Ne came out and did randomness


The first thing that pops into my head is "It's happy colours!". I seem to be associating everything with an emotion.  I wonder what that says... Somehow I wonder if Fi has anything to do with it.

It's really fun, I love seeing other peoples' responses. ^_^


----------



## Kito

Julia Bell said:


> The first thing that pops into my head is "It's happy colours!". I seem to be associating everything with an emotion.  I wonder what that says... Somehow I wonder if Fi has anything to do with it.
> 
> It's really fun, I love seeing other peoples' responses. ^_^


It probably does, most Fi users are talking about how they like or don't like what's in the picture, whereas the Ti users are asking questions like how does this work, how was that built, why is that there? Heh, it's interesting.


----------



## Yomotsu Risouka

It looks like a mountain... And the gravel looks like a city... Honestly, it sort of looks like the mountain is about to swallow the city up. I wonder if I could climb the mountain...? Well, if I did before it closed in, I could escape, even if it did swallow the city. On the other hand, maybe it's just there to protect the people of the city, in which case I may be better off staying in. Actually, is there even anything beyond that barrier? Has the world outside been erased? Is it hostile? Should I move forward and try to find out? Should I ask the people around me, and try to find a way to protect them from whatever fate befell the outside? I don't know...


I need more information, desperately. There's no way I can decide a course of action like this. Do I know anyone in this city, though? Will strangers think I'm crazy if I start asking about things I should already know? If I do know someone, how can I contact them? I certainly don't remember them.


In fact, maybe I'm the enemy. Maybe this mountain is here to defend the people of the city against me. Am I legitimately a villain? Am I simply misunderstood? Should I leave before I cause any more trouble? Should I try to repair the relationship between the outside and the inside?


...That rock on the right sort of looks like a giant frog.


...Oh god. We're screwed.


----------



## madhatter

dulcinea said:


> Wow, I find it so interesting comparing Fi and Fe and Ni and Ne, etc., etc. I like how you saw it as a symbol of lost dreams/ideals; I just speculated that its a distant sewer mutant, and empathized with how far the "mutant" had to walk, lol. This is why I wish I had more INFPs around IRL.


Then compare to Se and Ti; I noticed the composition of the photo, how the fog and the shadows interact, etc.


----------



## Worriedfunction

I didnt want to post in here again because I think ive had enough goes, but I idly clicked on the flickr thing and this beautiful picture appeared: 



I dont know what I initially thought about this...if anything. I actually moved straight to an emotional reaction. A rather mawkish intensity I rarely experience. I suppose it is what I would normally judge as romaticised soppyness in myself, but I cant deny I actually felt sad, that happy sadness that makes you want to cry with a smile.

Probably didnt help that I was listening to this:


----------



## dulcinea

madhatter said:


> Then compare to Se and Ti; I noticed the composition of the photo, how the fog and the shadows interact, etc.


I thought about that too, but that thought was pushed to the back-burner cuz my Se is "inferior" I guess, lol


----------



## Enfpleasantly

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7204843250/

I see several things:

1) I thought of my Parents cottage by the lake, the memories of being there, running down the beach, the warmth of the sun, the sound of sea gulls and boats, the smell, and the feeling it gives me inside when I think about being there. 

2) I thought of the pelican scooping up Nemo in Finding Nemo and started to think "mine, mine, mine, mine" even though the sea gulls were the ones who said "mine" in the movie. 

3) I thought of symbolism...they are all sitting differently and it reminds me of "hear no evil, see no evil, speak no evil" however, it is different, so what would they be symbolizing? I came up with this from left to right:
a. Stand your ground.
b. Speak up.
c. Broaden your horizons and be open to new ideas.

The longer I stare at the pic, the more stuff I'll come up with, haha!


----------



## madhatter

dulcinea said:


> I thought about that too, but that thought was pushed to the back-burner cuz my Se is "inferior" I guess, lol


True that. I'm equally unsure of Fe thoughts haha.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir

This is just beautiful. I love the red/blue contrast. It makes me think of fire and ice. Also, the picture is titled "Night Sky," but it's clearly a sunset. :tongue:

...I feel like I'm mentally deficient for not coming up with anything deep, coming up with something crazy, or going into long explanations about the details I see. ^_^U


----------



## LiquidLight

> feel like I'm mentally deficient for not coming up with anything deep, coming up with something crazy, or going into long explanations about the details I see.


I think that's just typical of Se-types, especially inferior-Se. With extraverted sensation to impose something from within would be to spoil it. With Se, the picture speaks for itself. 

I had a photography class one time, and you could clearly see the difference between the Se and Si types during the photo critiques. The Se-types would almost invariable describe the picture, the images, colors, shapes, shadow, line, etc., but the Si-types would almost always talk about their personal or subjective dispositions. I also noticed the photography of the Se-types tended to border on being almost commercial looking, where the emphasis was more on things like proper lighting, composition, technique, contrast, etc. 

I feel like with Se, you could really craft an image that is absolutely visually stunning and amazing to look at (like say Ansel Adams) but has no soul. The same is true with music too. And Jung basically talks about this when he talks about the Extraverted Sensation type, that they often have impeccably amazing abilities to arranging or detailing or capturing the physical world (or just something as simple as having good fashion or design tastes) yet, it always feels somewhat superficial, or lacking in meaning. Like Von Franz says, introversion is what brings in the soul and I think that's certainly true for Si. With Se, the depth really has to come from Ni or from somewhere else (like memory, or emotion or something).


----------



## everywhereis

This picture makes me feel nauseous. A foreboding of danger, the water a poisoned yellow like the light. This reminds me of Hansel and Gretel…. a flower-lined drive beckoning small children into a house being overtaken by forest vines. The eyes of the windows stare into the swamp.
I had an almost identical train of thought with a lot of these pictures, although I’m not entirely sure of the functions:


How the picture made me feel (Fi?)
Creating a story around each picture (Ne?)
What the picture reminds me of (Si?)


----------



## LiquidLight

everywhereis said:


> This picture makes me feel nauseous. A foreboding of danger, the water a poisoned yellow like the light. This reminds me of Hansel and Gretel…. a flower-lined drive beckoning small children into a house being overtaken by forest vines. The eyes of the windows stare into the swamp.
> I had an almost identical train of thought with a lot of these pictures, although I’m not entirely sure of the functions:
> 
> 
> How the picture made me feel (Fi?)
> Creating a story around each picture (Ne?)
> What the picture reminds me of (Si?)
> 
> 
> View attachment 37371


Just all sounds like strong Si. There are some other things going on there if you are really feeling nauseated. An affective response means that something has really been triggered (because something making you queasy for real, is no different than something making you cry -- both are physiological responses to psychological issues). It's just that consciously this is probably all being brought to fore through Introverted Sensation (and your other functions are in there too -- Ne might be what's causing the sense of dread, etc).


----------



## everywhereis

LiquidLight said:


> Just all sounds like strong Si. There are some other things going on there if you are really feeling nauseated. An affective response means that something has really been triggered (because something making you queasy for real, is no different than something making you cry -- both are physiological responses to psychological issues). It's just that consciously this is probably all being brought to fore through Introverted Sensation (and your other functions are in there too -- Ne might be what's causing the sense of dread, etc).


Thanks @LiquidLight - I definitely had the feeling of quesiness in my gut (because of the coloring of the picture). This is the only picture that I had a physical reaction to. A lot of the other pictures I had to create some form of story to go with the image. I find my mind doesn't seem to just take in a picture as it is, it needs to elaborate on it somehow.


----------



## Jewl

Hmm... Gotta try this because somebody already had this photo... So fun. O_O 










I'm coming to realize that I somehow have a feeling that I associate with open spaces like that. Especially that grey and slate blue... It reminds me of something I began to write. There were slate blue walls, and they were important to the story, and I was writing the story because I felt like I had this one message I wanted to bring out. Pictures that evoke this feeling make me value them more, I think. 

Somehow I also see gold. I am reminded of the film Stardust. 

Hmm... I keep on getting feelings first and foremost. Something always reminds me of something else. Although there are pictures where I can get "nothing", really, because they don't really touch on something or... I don't know. Odd.


----------



## aconite

The only thing I'm sure now it's that I use more intuition than sensing. When just looking at the picture, I write more about my thoughts and less about what is visible. Is it Ne or Ni, though? I feel like having two modes of perceiving: when I draw from reference, I sort of "switch" to seeing details, colours, shapes, lighting etc., but normally I focus more on what isn't obvious.

(quoting myself is weird, but I need to know whether it's Ni or Ne, like a spoiled kid needs a new toy)



aconite said:


> Oh, a brick castle, muted reds, vermilion and warm grey against overcast sky, and a tiny hint of green. Angles and curves, repeating patterns that look just like birds' tails, and every single brick is unique. The intriguing narrow arch tempts me; I'd stand on it and touch the adjacent wall, feel its rough texture under my fingertips.
> 
> I love old buildings, their lost glory and traces of past ages, crumbling away and fading with time. The castle stood there before I was born; how long will it last? Maybe for centuries, millennia, or maybe it will be nothing but a memory in a year? Past is certain. Future is fluid and elusive.
> 
> Who lived there, I wonder? It's build of bricks - and of memories. Who died trying to defend it? Who died trying to attack it? Who felt passion, and who felt bitterness? It is not a building. It has seen love, hate, birth, death, triumph, defeat. Humanity.
> 
> The castle seems so peaceful, doesn't it? It is a lie. Castles taste of blood and power.
> 
> I've no idea which perceving functions I use, sorry. *cough* feedback welcome *cough*


----------



## Ayia

" Ali-Kat" | Flickr - Photo Sharing!



is she seriously going into a store that isn't part of a chain? does she know how annoying the salespeople are in those stores? but with that umbrella I guess she likes those things.

this has to be a small-town. there's an american flag and the woman seems poorly dressed. I get a very sookie-stackhouse-novels feeling from this picture.

the clothes on sale are spring colours. usually this means that the owner of the store is a spring without knowing it. the woman doesn't seem like the type to shop in that store.


----------



## Muser

I thought many things at about the same time:


Such symmetry in the wooden planks. (Wait, is 'symmetry' the correct word...? Yes, it is)
Is that a teapot?
It looks like it's going to fall.
I wonder what's in the shadowy part? Nothing? Would it be safer for the 'teapot' to fall inwards? The angle of the photo might be disguising how high the ledge is...
The 'teapot' is so perfectly round...like the moon. The bright side provides a nice contrast to the shadows.
It looks like ancient pottery. I wonder what type of people would have created/used it? What was their culture? What occasions would it be used for?
Is there a reason why the 'teapot' is pointing in that direction? It's as if it's looking at something.

Analysis?


----------



## Ayia

isn't that just adorable? the autumn colours. how the water seems so real!

I wonder if the red stuff is supposed to be leaves or flowers? probably leaves but it seems too red.

it's like something from a fairytale yet too ordinary. maybe a HC Andersen fairytale?

I don't think anyone lives there. there could be a little girl in the house, but I don't think so. it's like it's a deserted cottage that is better off being deserted. like an autumn vacation is just over and the landscape can go back to being itself again.


----------



## Yomotsu Risouka

aconite said:


> (quoting myself is weird, but I need to know whether it's Ni or Ne, like a spoiled kid needs a new toy)


I wouldn't necessarily trust my judgment, but it definitely sounds like Ne-Si to me.


----------



## Le9acyMuse

I felt like my emotions were barren looking through the pictures. I feel out of touch with my intuition sometimes, and things have less luster. This picture, however has me fixated. There are a few core entities in this picture. The human life, the immediate world around, and a hazy, luminescent object (a star). I can easily substitute myself in this. The imagery of the world surrounding the woman is what vision would look like if it droned like sound. Lines and semblances run together making everything in sight somewhat immaterial. Sometimes even the self appears as such. It's disheartening. The light...is the reason for this, but it's also power. The star exists, radiating light and heat. It can be overwhelming, but what it does is remarkable.

The star is a life saver, though its presence indicates a contingent reason that it is there. It dawns and sets; cohabitates with all life, both human and nature. In this picture, the star is not a star, per se. It is the livelihood of my nature. On the verge of ultimate self-neglect, it would give warmth. Many people call it "God." I only see it as my truth. Yeesh, I totally rambled. -___-; I will say that the color scheme probably intercepted me without knowing it. Orange and Golden are my pleasures. Even when glaring off the lens, it's magic. Each photon orb is magic and guidance. Blah... nvm.


----------



## Lucky AcidStar

For some reason, I thought of the Shire 
K so, looking at it... it's really pretty, I could easily imagine walking over the bridge, enjoying the smell and sound of the water, the beauty of the sun, the green of life around me.
I'd love to just sit on this bridge and read a book, sing a song, and rest.
Now, what function(s) came into play here, huh...









SPAAAAACCCCCCCEEEEE!!!!!
Wow... space is just so vast and beautiful... Just knowing how far away these stars are, how massive they are, and seeing so many...
With that lighting on the plants, seems like we're in front of a fire. I want to be standing next to these plants right now, with maybe one other person and a good book... and peace.


----------



## Metanoia

Love the double-sided reflection and perspective. Definitely has all the appealing qualities of a modern urban setting: symmetry, straight lines, vanishing point, metallic/glossy surfaces, smooth textures, etc. The subject is dressed ALL in black, and it's probably winter, and he's probably looking for someone who's meeting him there. Also I notice the photog made a drop shadow on the edge of this photo, and there's a watermark there.... a bit tacky, in my own subjective aesthetic--it detracts from the image itself.

Btw, this idea of using random images to let users 'stream of consciously' reveal insights into their functions is definitely interesting! I'd suggest @_Spades_ works some visual, open-ended questions into the Typing questionnaire she's working on. 

Perhaps use an image, like the empty room from the previous thread, as well as one or two other settings: a desert, a forest, etc. In theory, it should work similar to the Forest example given by Berens/Robb here, and how each function differs in seeing the same setting. In other images you might include subjects (people) to help determine F vs T preferences. Something like this:









There's a lot of social commentary going on in this photo, and I'd imagine F and T types would have pretty different reactions to it.

Additionally, because images rely on our senses (sight) to be perceived, there should also be some text-only questions, perhaps describing a setting or situation, and asking the Quizee to give their own expected reaction in it.

For example, paint a scenario where you're visiting Los Angeles for the first time. This might not work for people who have already been to or live in SoCal, because they will already have experiential reference to draw upon, which would taint the conceptual part of the test. As a work around, offer a choice of several well-known World Cities, such as Los Angeles, New York, Sydney, London, Paris, etc. These are all places most of us will have second-hand KNOWLEDGE about, but may not have visited ourselves. The point would be to see how they describe an experience visiting a city they only have conceptual knowledge of. In theory, and using Los Angeles for this example, an Se type would probably talk about wanting to party it up in Hollywood or perhaps go to the beach or something. An Si type might want to take a historic Hollywood tour, to relive memories of the TV shows/movies they remember fondly from childhood, etc. An N type might be more interested in the Getty or LACMA, or even attending a lecture by Dr. Nardi at UCLA (lol). These are obvious stereotypical exaggerations for the purposes of me imaginging possible responses, but ultimately I'm hoping there will be clear clues or nuggets of perspective information that will help point to a preference in the two JCF spectrums: N vs S or F vs T.

Just a suggestion


----------



## LiquidLight

> For example, paint a scenario where you're visiting Los Angeles for the first time. This might not work for people who have already been to or live in SoCal, because they will already have experiential reference to draw upon, which would taint the conceptual part of the test. As a work around, offer a choice of several well-known World Cities, such as Los Angeles, New York, Sydney, London, Paris, etc. These are all places most of us will have second-hand KNOWLEDGE about, but may not have visited ourselves. The point would be to see how they describe an experience visiting a city they only have conceptual knowledge of. In theory, and using Los Angeles for this example, an Se type would probably talk about wanting to party it up in Hollywood or perhaps go to the beach or something. An Si type might want to take a historic Hollywood tour, to relive memories of the TV shows/movies they remember fondly from childhood, etc. An N type might be more interested in the Getty or LACMA, or even attending a lecture by Dr. Nardi at UCLA (lol). These are obvious stereotypical exaggerations for the purposes of me imaginging possible responses, but ultimately I'm hoping there will be clear clues or nuggets of perspective information that will help point to a preference in the two JCF spectrums: N vs S or F vs T.


This might actually be too broad though to determine a function preference, because other things can be wrapped up in this. Like aspirations (i've always wanted to go to Paris) or memory or the persona ("real Americans don't hang out in Paris," I might imagine some of my buddies from Texas to say) etc. The other thing is people often aspire to the opposite of what they are typologically so often Sensation types are drawn toward Intuitive things and vice versa. If I were to go to say Sydney it would be to experience the beauty of the place, Port Jackson, the Harbour Bridge, the Opera House not to do any sort of Intuitive musing. An INTP might want to travel and have a pleasant social experience with friends, etc. ESTJ might want to do something they've always had their heart set on but could never do normally and so on. So I think we'd have to narrow it down a bit.

Also on this thread it might be helpful, for people trying to figure out their Se-Si preference to maybe comment on another person's picture, that way you can see a clear basis of comparison between how you see something and how someone else sees something. For example @Le9acyMuse posted a picture of a girl standing and went off on this whole thing about I dunno what, and all I saw was a giant freaking lens flare. That sort of thing immediately points out obvious differences between Se and Si, for instance.


----------



## Ayia

this is just ugly to me. why ruin a perfectly good something by putting graffiti all over it? yes I know they probably asked someone to paint the picture in a "let's embrace youthful aesthetic" policy spree. but it's not pretty. the trees beside it seem nice. but the graffiti is demanding my attention. green and pink. aliens and pelicans, evil pelicans at that. hate it hate it hate it. 

do they think noone will write something over it? like illegal graffiti will disappear if it's institutionalised? no. teenagers with no talent aren't going to get employed to "share their art." they are just gonna write awful stuff about people's mothers on the graffiti the city pays for. 

evil pelicans...


----------



## Kito

I wanna do another one!








HAHAHAHAHAHA IT'S A GINGER MONKEY. That was my first thought.
Its face looks kinda wrinkled, like an elderly human's. I like its eye colour, it's kind of a stony green/brown. Aww, it has some cute little hands and feet. The area it's sat in looks fairly nice, I mean that rock has to be kind of comfortable right? Those plants complete the natural/wild look. Wait, is that a road in the background? That doesn't fit as nicely with the rest of the picture... oh god, maybe this is actually a nature reserve where they drive animals around and put them in spots like this, taking photos of them and making them out to be in their natural habitat. Yeah, that's probably a load of rubbish, the monkey looks happy enough in its environment.

I think I had a little burst of Ni there...


----------



## Ntuitive

First I'm wondering. What the hell is she doing with that umbrella? It looks so out of place. Then I appreciate the orange. It makes me think of an Asian style. I'm also wondering what's in her bag. I'm sort of wondering where she is in general, it looks like an outdoor local shopping area in a small town. I also thought that the mannequin is funny just placed out there. I also noticed the wrinkles on the dress. This setting reminds me of when I was in South America, there was a similar outside shopping area, if this is the same idea. I also notice the American flag so it's most likely in America. The steps seem like they'd be squeaky as you walk up them. And probably she's walking in to the store named Ali Kat. It also looks like it might be in the summer season possibly. It looks like she's wearing jeans so it might not be too hot though. She's also carrying something with a strap over her right shoulder. Maybe a camera. I wonder why she's alone. I also think her plastic bag seems a little out of place for some reason, as if she's supposed to be carrying a paper sort of nicer bag like one you'd get at the mall, instead of walmart.

_Will someone attempt to assess these functions in my thought process?_


----------



## Yomotsu Risouka

@Kitzara: Oooh, let me try.

It's so cute! I just... want to hug it... ...Hug it... ...I probably shouldn't. It may be dangerous. ...Hug... :sad:


----------



## madhatter

I was mesmerized by this picture, by the contrast of dark silhouette of the tree and burst of red and orange. I'm trying to figure out whether it's a field of flowers or fire...my first impression was fire, but that's impractical...the tree would be burned down if that were the case. At first, the picture seems gloomy with the dark trees and the looming clouds, and with the fiery ground, I reminded of death or destruction. But then I spot some faint sprouts of green at the bottom of the picture, growing up the branches, which suggests new life.


----------



## Metanoia

LiquidLight said:


> This might actually be too broad though to determine a function preference, because other things can be wrapped up in this. Like aspirations (i've always wanted to go to Paris) or memory or the persona ("real Americans don't hang out in Paris," I might imagine some of my buddies from Texas to say) etc. The other thing is people often aspire to the opposite of what they are typologically so often Sensation types are drawn toward Intuitive things and vice versa. If I were to go to say Sydney it would be to experience the beauty of the place, Port Jackson, the Harbour Bridge, the Opera House not to do any sort of Intuitive musing. An INTP might want to travel and have a pleasant social experience with friends, etc. ESTJ might want to do something they've always had their heart set on but could never do normally and so on. So I think we'd have to narrow it down a bit.
> 
> Also on this thread it might be helpful, for people trying to figure out their Se-Si preference to maybe comment on another person's picture, that way you can see a clear basis of comparison between how you see something and how someone else sees something. For example @_Le9acyMuse_ posted a picture of a girl standing and went off on this whole thing about I dunno what, and all I saw was a giant freaking lens flare. That sort of thing immediately points out obvious differences between Se and Si, for instance.


Perhaps you're right, but I'd still be interested to see the results. I neglected to mention this in my original post, but the Quizee would need to explain WHY they'd do what they'd do in whichever city, which would give the majority of potential insight into their functions. But yes, there could be a multitude of Personality-driven, Psychological, Emotional or other factors at play that could color their responses.

To test for Intuition, I immediately think about those standardized tests in school where you have to 'fill in the blanks' with what is missing, or should be anticipated next, given whatever pattern is present, which you should be able to recognize and complete. Any ideas (this goes out to everyone) on how that type of test might fare, or other ideas for types of questions other than "What do you like/what don't you like/who is your perfect partner/who bothers you?" etc.?


----------



## Ayia

this is fun!









it's a very simple aesthetic. just a teapot and a table. I guess it's taken from a bird's perspective. but it would be fun if it was a door with a teapot glued to it. agree with who-ever-it-was about the pot looking old and chinese and stuff. 

I think the black's been photoshopped in. it's sort of boring. maybe it isn't a teapot? oh well... if I look at it for too long I get the feeling that the picture actually manages to be creepy in a boring way. cred.


----------



## LiquidLight

> To test for Intuition, I immediately think about those standardized tests in school where you have to 'fill in the blanks' with what is missing, or should be anticipated next, given whatever pattern is present, which you should be able to recognize and complete.


In my own experience these kinds of questions I always did really poorly on. I think they're not really geared much toward Ni (which deals more with seeing the core of something). I could probably explain the significance of the test itself, but not sense a pattern -- that's probably much more Ne/Se (maybe Thinking too). One of the problems with tests is that they're often not geared for someone to turn inward to come to an answer (because how would you measure that?) and of course that puts certain tenets of introversion at a disadvantage.


----------



## Agent Blackout

Kitzara said:


> I wanna do another one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHA IT'S A GINGER MONKEY. That was my first thought.
> Its face looks kinda wrinkled, like an elderly human's. I like its eye colour, it's kind of a stony green/brown. Aww, it has some cute little hands and feet. The area it's sat in looks fairly nice, I mean that rock has to be kind of comfortable right? Those plants complete the natural/wild look. Wait, is that a road in the background? That doesn't fit as nicely with the rest of the picture... oh god, maybe this is actually a nature reserve where they drive animals around and put them in spots like this, taking photos of them and making them out to be in their natural habitat. Yeah, that's probably a load of rubbish, the monkey looks happy enough in its environment.
> 
> I think I had a little burst of Ni there...


I saw you at 999 thanks and I was like.... *click* had to do it, lol


----------



## Metanoia

LiquidLight said:


> In my own experience these kinds of questions I always did really poorly on. I think they're not really geared much toward Ni (which deals more with seeing the core of something). I could probably explain the significance of the test itself, but not sense a pattern -- that's probably much more Ne/Se (maybe Thinking too). One of the problems with tests is that they're often not geared for someone to turn inward to come to an answer (because how would you measure that?) and of course that puts certain tenets of introversion at a disadvantage.


Interesting! My own success on these types of tests was completely erratic. Some I could see coming a mile away, others I would sit and stare at, scratching my head for 5 minutes straight, before moving on. This seems like a fairly logical hypothesis.

Getting this thread back on topic....


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










 Just... wtf? A lot of bad photography (muddied colors, poor light, no white balance) and a creepy guy in bed with this doll.


----------



## Jewl

LiquidLight said:


> In my own experience these kinds of questions I always did really poorly on. I think they're not really geared much toward Ni (which deals more with seeing the core of something). I could probably explain the significance of the test itself, but not sense a pattern -- that's probably much more Ne/Se (maybe Thinking too). One of the problems with tests is that they're often not geared for someone to turn inward to come to an answer (because how would you measure that?) and of course that puts certain tenets of introversion at a disadvantage.


Yuck. No. Those standardized test thingies certainly aren't geared towards me. >.< Actually, I don't think they're geared towards anybody. They're a strange version of what we think students should know and how they think...


----------



## Mind Swirl

This picture seems very emotive. She looks as if she's been left or hurt and she is reflecting on something upsetting (haha....mirror...reflect...okay, I'm done). The broken pottery on the ground kind of adds to that idea of being broken or left. It's very interesting and unique how they decided to frame this, using the mirror. It would have been interesting if you couldn't see her back at all in the photo. It would appear that maybe she was only reflected in the mirror and not present in the room, kind of ghostly. I wonder where this was taken. An old abandoned building perhaps?









I love the color in this. That amazing blue and purple against the orangey-yellow plants. I love that "pathway" of stars, the galaxy kind of bursting from the sky. It appears to be a desert by the looks of those rocky spires in the background. Stars really are so amazing, there are just so many out there it makes me wonder about everything that could be out there. It makes me wish we could easily explore it. I wonder if space is really endless.


----------



## Lucky AcidStar

Why are some of the pictures not working? So sad 
Oh well lets play some more!








Eww. Just eww. It's so old-timey, but without the good food. Blech. I do love dogs and cats though :kitteh:
But, dogs are in the center :/ I like cats more than dogs.


----------



## Worriedfunction

Well it seems I cant stay away!! I wanted to give something more in depth with this one because it actually spoke to me in a number of different ways.

The first initial response was one of awe and sadness. Awe because it put me in mind of the natural beauty of something in it's purest intensity, that can neither be denied nor implied. Sadness because my next thought was that I related it to both a rising hope but also an idea that this is something to be seen while you can.

Im not sure why, maybe I relate it to the idea of the cloud over the sky or a setting sun as a metaphor for something, but I get this implication of briefness, the moment is captured in eternity afterall, but it may have only broken suddenly and now it is gone. The next is of course solitude because of the lone building at the bottom of the picture which puts me in mind of a person alone in their own mental world.

Finally the contrast of colours streams in layers to me. At the bottom we have darkness, a representation of life as it starts, unsure and unknowing. But as we rise up the light shines on our understandings until we reach the peak of our capacity. Lastly we end in darkness again, because death is truely to be unknown, without any understanding beyond our imaginations, we go forth into a metaphorical darkness, however the little peaks of light coming through that cloud is representative of what might come after, this sequence of life eternal, the infinite possibilities of life which must be realised in some form as all things strive to be.

I wonder if someone wouldnt mind doing a little evaluation of this?

ps: This reads pretty pretentiously, I didn't intend to come off like that...better lower the tone: Fuck, bugger....BALLS!!


----------



## Kito

Wow, there's a lot of contrast here. The road is a kind of charcoal colour, in fact it looks almost navy. The two yellow lines really stand out, though, because the rest of the colours in the picture are kind of subdued and blend in to each other. I really love the way the plants blanket the ground on the right side of the road. I also like how the air looks rather gloomy around the trees. If I visualize myself standing there, I can imagine the scent of wet leaves. I really want to know where the road goes. I wish I could just dive into the picture and go running straight down the yellow line! Providing no cars would run me over, of course.


----------



## Mind Swirl

Ayia said:


> I think the black's been photoshopped in. it's sort of boring. maybe it isn't a teapot? oh well... if I look at it for too long I get the feeling that the picture actually manages to be creepy in a boring way. cred.


I think the pot/clay thing creates tension since it looks like it's on the edge of a table (if it is a table) and could fall at any minute. At least for me, that's what makes it a little unsettling.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir

Um...what are these things? Toilets?  ...Even if they aren't toilets, for some reason this makes me think of a prison setting. The combination of grey and toilet-things make me think of a prison. The degradation of a prison, where you can't even use a toilet in privacy. As if you're an animal. The one chair really stands out to me, however. What if the guard sat in there with them, watching them? Could the guard be a prisoner in a sense as well, enslaved to a cruel system? Or what if that chair could be a semblance of comfort, a contrast to what we usually think of in a prison? Some people criticize prisons as being too comfortable for the prisoners, after all.

Yay for my first weird post! (Note: It says that the setting was a factory. XD)


----------



## Neon Knight

Let's try this sans headache shall we?










Wow this chick has more tattoos than I do! And she pulls it off quite well too. Does that say "Abba" on her hand? Interesting...I shouldn't judge, tattoos are personal in nature and it's not like most people would know wtf I was thinking getting mine. Hey I have a bra like that, don't think I'd look nearly as good doing the same thing XD Damn this is making me want sleeve tats again. I know I can't afford to, but if I could i most certainly would but I'd have hard time figuring out exactly what I'd want to do. I've considered it often before but I'd change my mind, I think so it's not the wisest thing to do. Damn...you know you're getting old when once upon a time you'd jump on the chance and now you don't think the same thing is such a good idea. I kind of like her hair too, not that I'd pick those colours for myself. I still think I'd go for hot pink of something. I like how she's wearing all black and her tats match but the nail polish really sticks out. Something's gotta stick out. Although in a photo her eyes stick out, but that's the lighting. In a in-person setting that wouldn't be there at all. Yeah her hair sticks out but it's not of the intensity the nails have. Argh, I noticed the piercing close to the eye, I don't know...I've had an eyebrow ring before but that placement looks kind of risky to get ripped off. Wish I could read what the ribcage tat says. I always have a nagging need to be able to read what a script tat says. It's annoying. Since I have to scroll back up and down much like the last post I did here, I'm noticing bit by bit again (albeit through 2 eyes this time) and there _are_ some areas with bright colours. I wonder if she's now going to fill in the rest with colour or if this was a last minute thing and decided "I want at least _some_ colour on me". She must be a fan of "Nightmare Before Christmas" I see plenty of similar skull faces. I'm curious to know what's on her back. I can sort of see something starting but alas...I shall never know. *dramatic sigh* Hmm, I just realized, if I were into chicks, this is probably the type I'd go for. When I've imagined such things it's been someone very similar. Maybe I'll save this for now...

Gee I wonder what this says about me


----------



## Ayia

last before bed









lalalala highway to hell.... ac/dc, right? but the yellow stripes leads me to joni mitchell and big yellow taxi. 

it looks more like highway to the mists of avalon, but that's another matter. + the whole there's-no-paved-road-into-avalon-thing might keep me up all night. the forest is so soft and foggy. it also reminds me that a lot of bikers are expected to die this year. or every year. or something. and with that road condition, fog and everything, I'm not surprised. but maybe you don't die once you're in avalon?


----------



## Verthani

Swan Necks (explore) by Chris Willis 10, on Flickr

My first thought was "Baby animals, why couldn't I get something interesting." But then I thought they were baby ducks and I started thinking about this article I read about animal mating habits and that ducks are basically serial rapists. So then I was like wow those ducks are gonna grow up to be rapists 0_o. Then I read that they were swans so I was relieved and amused at the same time. Then I was reminded of the story of the Children of Lir which was one of the fairy tales I enjoyed as a child; and Swan Lake which is a Ballet I've always enjoyed, especially the music by Tchaikovsky. I like the Nutcracker better out of the two though, for some reason I can't really define. I think it has to do with the imagery in the Nutcracker and the fact that it has this Lucid Dream aspect that I like.

Staying on topic and talking about the picture is for nerds!! Only talk about other things it makes you think of.


----------



## Owfin

Verthani said:


> Staying on topic and talking about the picture is for nerds!! Only talk about other things it makes you think of.


Amen. One time I did one of these things and it was a picture of the Eiffel tower and I ended up talking about Pizza Hut or something.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir

Dandelions, eh? When I was a kid, I used to call them "magics" and blow the seeds around. XD Though in reality, I suppose I was acting as a vector for dandelion seeds to spread. They attract fun-loving kids like me and entice me with their fuzzy ethereal...ness in order to reproduce. Stupid manipulative dandelions! That said, I like dandelions. They're classified as weeds, but they're actually rather pretty as flowers. ...GAH!!! THE DANDELIONS ARE BRAINWASHING ME!!! D:


----------



## Herp

I really like the notion of motion. The feeling that everything is changing everytime. It's quite complex actually, and really mindblowing. Something that caught my attention was that blue poster in the background. Doesn't it remind you of Portal? It's not completely related but makes me recall the feeling of the dystopian future where the game is portrayed. And while the picture isn't in my favorite colour palette, it still is a very nice play of colors in this image.


----------



## Ayia

black n white photo. two people just hanging out. first I got a hipstervibe, but now I think I'm wrong. or the girl might be slightly hipster but the guy just seems lost. I guess they are waiting for something/Godot. that guy's eyes are so round... I guess they are waiting for a concert. but shouldn't there be more people in that case? 

hey! there are people inside too! okay. it's a party and it sucks. hence the two are waiting for a ride home. why? because they aren't talking with eachother. they are texting. and neither is smoking. so noone is hanging outside to smoke. 

I'm Sherlock!


----------



## Mind Swirl

This is so eye-catching. WOW! That color, that reflection. What I think is really cool is you can't really tell much about the picture itself (in the background) but can see it clearly, inverted in the droplets. It looks fake because it's so perfect. It's as if the painting is inside a glass orb or kind of like those Chinese eggs with paintings on the inside. I also like that the print is reflected in all droplets but one. I wonder how they achieved this exact type of reflection. If it's real, it had to be set up in a studio or something because the two objects are very different. I suppose one possibility for the two to be together in "nature" (sort of) would be a mural painted on a wall with a plant growing in front of it. However, I think this composition was planned and very deliberate. I wonder if they used some method to even place the drops where they wanted. Looks amazing!


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir

Aw, we have a little girl at the beach. ...Wait, why is she not wearing a bikini top? She's flashing people! :tongue: ...For some reason, I'm reminded of this sun tan lotion ad with a dog pulling at a kid's bikini bottom/shorts (can't remember which) and the kid's butt was shown. ...You know, Rugrats showed a lot of butts for comic purposes too. Like that episode where Tommy wants to get naked all the time. What is so funny about butts? Is it because they stink? Is it because they're always covered and we don't expect them to be shown? Is it just an inherently funny word? *looks at pic more closely* She has Tweety Bird on her bikini bottom!

>_> ...Yeah.


----------



## human

I know this is supposed to be some kind of specific historical reference, but I wish it were the same person, young, middle-aged, and old. I wish he were pulling the hair of his future self.


----------



## Ayia

ah... the ocean. I need coffee. happy happy ocean. is the ocean allowed to be happy this early in the morning? no tourists though. that's good. perhaps because there is a hungry shark in there who eats who ever it can bite. 

is the part in front blue-looking sand or water? because the waves are confusing me.


----------



## mushr00m

I love this picture. Its very calming and relaxing to look at. Im guessing this was taken early in the morning for some reason. Im drawn to a few things in this picture. Firstly the sun's rays and the way they seem to be projecting this kind of cloudy mist on the ground, im curious to know whats beneath the mist that I can visualise myself walking through it. The details of the leaves are eyecatching, not what I was expecting really. Something tells me there is something lurking behind the tree's.


----------



## Verthani

A soul by Oape, on Flickr

Minimalist, with a Bokeh background. There's probably a ninja somewhere in the picture:ninja:.


----------



## Stufreddy

Here is a series of poles where only one is in focus. The sharpness of the focal pole makes it look like it's in front of the pole to its right, but I could be wrong and it could be a trick with the light. Actually I'm pretty sure that they are all in line with each other, it wouldn't make sense if they were not. The poles are rusted where the paint is absent because without paint the iron oxidizes. If the focal point is in fact closer to the camera than the pole to its right, I wonder what kind of fence this it. There are lower poles which reveal that the tops of the poles are pointed. This could be the case for the longer poles but we don't have that information. They are probably pointed for an aesthetic purpose, unless this isn't a fence and is a rack of spears that will give the stabbed person tetanus. 
The background is hard to make out, it obviously contains grass in some form, possibly a lawn, although it could be a field or even just a line of grass in between the fence and a road (if that grey area is a road that is). The grey area could be a building though, it looks like it's parallel with the fence. There is a white area which I presume is a sidewalk, which supports the road theory. 
Whoever owns the fence didn't feel the need to repaint the fence so that it doesn't rust. I can't say I would exactly feel compelled to maintain the state of a fence either. Well unless I personally made the fence. Baby blue is an interesting color for a fence, I'd probably choose to paint it dark green or black. I remember my uncle owns a company that sells green or black iron benches, and they left an impression on me as a child on what a bench should be. 
Also if you look at the white colored paint at the top of the fence you can see a baby using a long stick as a walking stick. It doesn't look very happy, as if it feels it's too early for it to learn to walk and the baby's parents are being too tough on it. 

If I passed this fence I'd probably feel compelled to peel off the paint. The feel and sound of the cracking of the paint would be enjoyable, sort of in the same way as jumping on ice on the road to make it crack.

I forgot to mention that there seems to be a tree hanging down in the top right corner. You can only see the green part. I could be wrong in assuming that it's a tree though.


----------



## The King Of Dreams

I don't know if this will show but if not I will post the link...

Wow this is so cool. Being able to see high above all the buildings..... I love the amber lights and the winding roads that take people to other places.... maybe to a fiance? to a party? to a family? to a job? to cause trouble? heartache or pain? to give bad news? to give good news? to help someone? to find someone? or maybe just driving for enjoyment? whatever it is, I just sit here and wonder. the buildings are trees of man and mountains of humankind cloaked in concrete, steel and glass like a beautifully adorned woman at a ball..... They stand tall and lofty like a great pair of stilettos or some Jimmy Choo's behind a glass with throngs of women longing to fill in their empty spaces with their comely feet.

I love this picture because it stood out to me. It grabbed me. I wish I could have taken this picture so that I would have something to be proud of..... that something so artificial can be so aesthetically pleasing to the eye.... My eye.


----------



## tangosthenes

Evil man-eating flower or something in the background. Marbles of the earth..or the sky..or those have butterflies in them. Oh no wait its the evil man-eating flower. Macro to micro. Resting on top of a knitted armrest or sleeve or something. Doesn't matter. The flower is cloned into 6 little worlds, they may or may not be conscious of their relation to our universe. They are probably terrorizing their worlds, or maybe they have different personalities. One is a benefactor, one a despot... But one thing is clear. Our universe's man-eating flower does not like what it sees. It wishes to crush the little [expletives] out of existence. But a flick of a human wrist, and that thing means nothing. Pahh. Texas Longhorns maybe. Looks shopped a little. Wonder what the blue and purple smear in the droplets is. Reminds me of Bowser for some reason. Hairy little flecks of fiber coming off the knitting. Tssss pop. Mists rising out of an ocean, spheres of water rolling with the waves. Maybe glass. 

This picture isn't that interesting lol.


----------



## zallla

What I see is an amazing color show, I love that shade of blue... And I see this bird couple and imagine they must be starting to create their own nest and in my mind I can also see all the love between them.











Aww, this is amazing, something I'd love to have on my wall, I could watch this for hours... What I see is magnificient scene, a wonderful rainbow and water, very beautiful. Just uplifting pic. I can almost hear the power of the water in my head, I get goosebumps...


----------



## Vermillion

So it's a child taking, or pretending to take, a picture, and it's possibly a fond parent who has clicked this. 
The first thing that struck me were the lovely greens and yellows; more specifically, the tree behind the child, which the light strikes and where the green and yellow blend...I love that. It's beautiful.
Then I noted the child in the picture. I don't take an immediate liking to children, in general, and I think the picture would have actually looked a lot better without the child in it. The tree is beautiful as it is. 
The picture is titled "my little angel", and obviously it's a photo taken to preserve a memory rather than to display skill in photography, because it isn't very creative. Other options could include showing the child's face, scrutinizing the camera intently, as though it was trying to figure it out - that would have, in my opinion, looked cuter. Or a close up of the child with the camera. The trees take the focus away from the subject of the picture - the child.
It must have been a mildly sunny day. I would have liked to take a walk there, if it was cooler, perhaps.


----------



## Owfin

Amaterasu said:


> So it's a child taking, or pretending to take, a picture, and it's possibly a fond parent who has clicked this.
> The first thing that struck me were the lovely greens and yellows; more specifically, the tree behind the child, which the light strikes and where the green and yellow blend...I love that. It's beautiful.
> Then I noted the child in the picture. I don't take an immediate liking to children, in general, and I think the picture would have actually looked a lot better without the child in it. The tree is beautiful as it is.
> The picture is titled "my little angel", and obviously it's a photo taken to preserve a memory rather than to display skill in photography, because it isn't very creative. Other options could include showing the child's face, scrutinizing the camera intently, as though it was trying to figure it out - that would have, in my opinion, looked cuter. Or a close up of the child with the camera. The trees take the focus away from the subject of the picture - the child.
> It must have been a mildly sunny day. I would have liked to take a walk there, if it was cooler, perhaps.


Bragging coming up:

At that age, I would have been able to be that child and actually be taking a picture. 

Anyways, to be more on topic, as a photographer my opinion of the picture you got was it has fantastic colors but a somewhat uninspired composition. However, to get the same "sort" of picture, you couldn't really have gone with anything else. It doesn't wow me but it's alright. A slightly lower perspective would have been interesting but it would distort the tree too much. It would feel more dynamic, though. The "landscapyness" is a boon to me; a closeup would have wasted the good lighting and perhaps even cast ugly shadows. 

In your description, I think I could pick out the intuition when you were identifying the photographer's intention.


----------



## Vermillion

Owfin said:


> Bragging coming up:
> 
> At that age, I would have been able to be that child and actually be taking a picture.
> 
> Anyways, to be more on topic, as a photographer my opinion of the picture you got was it has fantastic colors but a somewhat uninspired composition. However, to get the same "sort" of picture, you couldn't really have gone with anything else. It doesn't wow me but it's alright. A slightly lower perspective would have been interesting but it would distort the tree too much. It would feel more dynamic, though. The "landscapyness" is a boon to me; a closeup would have wasted the good lighting and perhaps even cast ugly shadows.
> 
> In your description, I think I could pick out the intuition when you were identifying the photographer's intention.


Ah yes, for the close-up, I meant to discard the trees altogether. That would be a waste of the lovely trees.
I get the feeling I'm heaping too much praise on the trees. Haha, must be my ego acting up or something.

I know, many children would be able to take pictures with that, but I meant that the photographer could have given the child the camera to pose with.


----------



## Spades

Yay, my game took off!

Here's mine:










The colours are beautiful. I want to walk barefoot on the soft sand. I feel the ecstatic joy I would if I was actually there.


Yeah, that probably says nothing of my functions XD The picture is too aesthetically pleasing!


----------



## Enfpleasantly

Spades said:


> Yay, my game took off!
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colours are beautiful. I want to walk barefoot on the soft sand. I feel the ecstatic joy I would if I was actually there.
> 
> 
> Yeah, that probably says nothing of my functions XD The picture is too aesthetically pleasing!


I see night on the left of the picture and day on the right. In other words, I don't necessarily see sunrise or sunset in this pic. I thought that was kind of weird.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir

I get a lot of nature pics, it seems. I'm not sure how the effect in this picture was achieved. Was it taken while the wind was blowing or was some editing done? Either way, it looks neat...almost like a painting. The tree trunks look like the could've been painted too. Wow...this whole pic is surreal. ...What if it was a picture someone took of a painting? ...Okay, I doubt that's what happened, but just how freaky/awesome/funny/meta that would be?


----------



## Love

Confusion... expecting to see something pretty. Frustration... at the jostled writing as if trying to work out a math problem. Unhappy... the crease in the middle of the page ruins my picture. Bored... no people to ponder. Disappointed... not what I hoped for.


----------



## Love

Kito said:


> In this game, you click on the following link:
> 
> Flickr - Explore! (sometimes the photos get repetitive, if the same one keeps coming up try choosing a random month on the right side and finding a pic from there)
> 
> Copy and paste the image that comes up into your post, and then write your thoughts and impressions about the picture. Just write down whatever comes to mind, even if you go off on a huge tangent. I think it'll be fun to see how different functions respond to pictures! I got this idea courtesy of @_Spades!_
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This place is painted mostly in green, the steps look more like olive to me. There are leaves scattered all over the stairs, so this place is probably outside. There's some plants on the left side, they look pretty nice. I like how their richer shade of green contrasts with the dull green of what's in front of it. The paint seems to be peeling off and it all looks sort of rustic, which is depressing but has a certain beauty to it at the same time. The overall picture is fairly dark in colour. That stair rail looks like it'd be cold to touch, I have no idea why. There's a green bowl in the top left corner, it looks like it holds a candle of sorts. I have no idea what that thing on the wall at the top of the stairs is, but it looks like a curtain or blind.



I find the green on the left side of the picture soothing. I want to know what lies at the top of the stairs. Where do they lead, who walked them, and where was their foot placement, what were they feeling/thinking? What were they wearing? What is hiding from me?


----------



## Love

Spades said:


> Yay, my game took off!
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colours are beautiful. I want to walk barefoot on the soft sand. I feel the ecstatic joy I would if I was actually there.
> 
> 
> Yeah, that probably says nothing of my functions XD The picture is too aesthetically pleasing!


You put me in another place, and let me share your joy  l could feel the cold wet sand under my feet and the wind blowing happily upon my skin and through my hair as the sun embraced me in it's glow and warmth  Thanks


----------



## Jewl

Love said:


> Confusion... expecting to see something pretty. Frustration... at the jostled writing as if trying to work out a math problem. Unhappy... the crease in the middle of the page ruins my picture. Bored... no people to ponder. Disappointed... not what I hoped for.


That's funny. The first thing that I felt was a soft, tender feeling. Bright colours that are happy. I'm wondering about the person who drew that picture. It gives me a sense of the person. Work went into the drawing. The person was possibly curious, and liked to observe, and so drew. I feel like I'm seeing the thoughts and feelings of somebody else on paper. That's _exactly _​what I hope for. ^_^


----------



## Love

Julia Bell said:


> That's funny. The first thing that I felt was a soft, tender feeling. Bright colours that are happy. I'm wondering about the person who drew that picture. It gives me a sense of the person. Work went into the drawing. The person was possibly curious, and liked to observe, and so drew. I feel like I'm seeing the thoughts and feelings of somebody else on paper. That's _exactly _​what I hope for. ^_^


Interesting


----------



## Love

Nymma said:


> It moans heaviness… Heaviness at seeing one’s hopes and dreams so out of reach, as spoken by the blurry distance. The opaque shapes behind give a sense of cut-off source, which I would venture tosay is the representation of a person loosing connection to his/herfeelings/clarity/control /ideals or whatever and thus having his/her world crashing down… Being swept away by the bias of tempting desperation…The dull greyness and sense of rawness from the “front” of the picture bleed the “present”resignation. The trees and their shadows convey an essence of emptiness and solidify the distance(lack of availability to ambitions).
> 
> EDIT: ...projection much, dear 3?



I'm thinking about the person walking towards the unknown. He's all alone. I wonder what he is thinking, if he is sad, if he cares about where he is going. Good thing is, he is still walking, so that shows he has not given up  He may just find sunshine beyond those clouds


----------



## nonnaci

Dreamer777 said:


> WOW nonnaci!! you take my breath away with your interpretations!!! :happy: i could sit and listen to your interpretations all day long and never get bored, i promise you!! :laughing:
> 
> ok so i'll give my interpretation on the same ones, just to see how incredible your's are, in mine you can always hear Te, in yours it's Ti, and one of my nicknames for Ti is "the poetic function". Te is just more bland across the board shallow basic logic. But i got my Fi going on, so of course there is feeling in my interpretation as well even though i use my inferior Te, my Fi is dom.
> 
> I am still trying to figure out if your Ti is stronger than your Ni, or vice versa, but i believe i'm feeling alot of Ni in your interpretations, like i wanna say your Ni is stronger.... i feel your Ni, it goes beyond in the mystique supernatural invisible force, like your Ni is powerful!


I wouldn't call Ti the "poet function" :tongue: but rather a unifying function of "what is" that aims for self-consistency. So what happens is that often, the surface objects when presented "as is" fail to present a cohesive picture. Ti is looking for a unity in the experience that it can explain away all elements which so happens employs either Ni or Ne for help. If the scene was a box, then Ni would be changing elements within the box to get at a greater picture. Ne would have thrown the entire box into different contexts to see how the meaning could change. e.g. In your example, the rock-ocean depiction was a scene right after a hurricane (I like how the differences between the two functions were illustrated here). 

As to whether Ti is working for Ni or vice-versa, I look at the problem in their aspirational forms with regards to their opposites. If dom Ti wants to unify content so that it ultimately gains acceptance or value in the outside world (Fe), it will employ either sensation or intuition to bridge the gap. Conversely, if dom Ni wants its visions to be realized or take tangible form in the outside world (Se), then it would employ either thinking or feeling for expression. This is why I'm always curious as to how a dom-Ni user initially sees content. My understanding (and experience in dreams), is that a pure Ni experience is so amorphous that it often eludes rational explanation (a case where the symbol is directly equated to content) (the content is best explained succinctly by the symbol itself). A dom Ni+aux Te would try to make the intangible Ni experience tangible via external reasoning with some means of verification (@*ChanceyRose* 's analysis). This wouldn't necessitate a unification of content, but rather it would be a search for a description or expression.

In that vein, my Ni is not like this and so it would be subservient to a Ti.


----------



## PyrLove

nonnaci said:


> I've done many of these in this thread but here's another one
> View attachment 42275
> 
> 
> -Sea, bubble foams near center, landspike, tree, dusk (surreal in beauty via white, black, purple, orange/reds)
> -Dusk evokes the end of time or a passage of time, the sea/waves represents erosion of land or artifice, the isolated + desolate landmass is what remains after the cleansing, the tree signifies that not all life is loss yet
> -The silhouette of landmass + tree suggests that this land mass + tree will also one day crumble and fall to the same forces (its time draws to a close or dims)
> -What do I see? An end of times or a return to basics / elements but not a tragic one. i.e. There is beauty in destruction.


In this image I see an immortal's view of time rushing away from her toward a violent climax and a denouement that will hint of something that will outlast the story. 



> A dom Ni+aux Te would try to make the intangible Ni experience tangible via external reasoning with some means of verification


Thank you for this explanation. I can never put the interaction between Ni and Te into real, tangible expressions. I always end up resorting to metaphor. The whole experience is like trying to hold onto a half-filled water balloon (see?).


----------



## INFantP

*New*

My first post on this site, just signed up ^^











Looks like a deep photo
A lot of people there but they're all separated
Looks like they're on a brink of stepping into the afterlife or enlightenment
Would be nicer if they were all together, instead of being apart in their separate groups or by themselves
Yeah it's pretty lonesome


----------



## MandiKind

Here is a lovely cat looking out his window on a bright sunny day. I'm sure the poor thing is home alone and would like to go out and explore the world. His eyes are closed due to the brightness of the day coming into his dark cell of a home. He looks quite pitiful if you ask me. I know cats are supposed to be okay at home alone due to their independent nature, but I can see that this particular cat actually looks lonely. Even introverts needs SOME contact with others to feel normal. The cat probably lives with a little old lady who is likely out doing her shopping and visiting friends. I also think the use of black and white removes any positive warm energy that could be present in the photo.

The overall feeling I get from this photo is sadness and loneliness.


 :sad:


----------



## Dreamer777

nonnaci said:


> I wouldn't call Ti the "poet function" :tongue: but rather a unifying function of "what is" that aims for self-consistency. So what happens is that often, the surface objects when presented "as is" fail to present a cohesive picture. Ti is looking for a unity in the experience that it can explain away all elements which so happens employs either Ni or Ne for help. If the scene was a box, then Ni would be changing elements within the box to get at a greater picture. Ne would have thrown the entire box into different contexts to see how the meaning could change. e.g. In your example, the rock-ocean depiction was a scene right after a hurricane (I like how the differences between the two functions were illustrated here).


Wow, i'm learning alot from you with this whole picture interpretation thing, i'm enjoying it very much. As they say, a picture paints a thousand words! But wow, throw it around to all the different types and it has so many interpretational meanings! I find this a very fascinating way to learn about the different psyches and the different types and how they view and interpret things and how the cognitive functions work, this is truly by far one of the best ways i seen yet! Kudos to @Kito for this fantastic thread for sure! Now back to the Ti as you say not being the "poetic" function... in the beginning i always viewed Ni as the poetic function, but as i got to interract more with Ti doms, and then being told Jung is not an INFJ but rather an ISTP, then i decided it must be Ti and not Ni that is what i refer to as the "poetic" function, but i'm thinking it's really the combo of Ti + Ni together that creates the more poetic ability/creativity, that's kinda how i'm viewing it now, as though Ti + Ne or Ni + Te is not as proned to being poetic as Ti + Ni, but i still think it comes alot from Ni. What do you think about that? Now as for you nonnaci, i would want to lean toward you being an INFJ, your Ni seems stronger to me than your Ti, but when i did that for Jung, i got attacked, and was told Jung is low on Fe and declared himself an ISTP. So is it that you are undecided whether you are INFJ or ISTP? 

And yes, i like when different types give an interpretation of the same picture, it really is an excellent way to see the differences in how types view things and the useage of the cog functions! :happy: But i also must say, that the way You explain how each of your cog functions are individually working to interpret it, that i learn so much from you explaining it! You are definately strong Ti. You are both strong in Ti and Ni, i would have to get to know more of your posts to get to know you more to see really which one is stronger. What do you think of Jung as an ISTP, strong on *Ni and Ti* but low on Fe? (i just started studying about Jung, i'm no Jung expert...yet, lol 




> As to whether Ti is working for Ni or vice-versa, I look at the problem in their aspirational forms with regards to their opposites. If dom Ti wants to unify content so that it ultimately gains acceptance or value in the outside world (Fe), it will employ either sensation or intuition to bridge the gap. Conversely, if dom Ni wants its visions to be realized or take tangible form in the outside world (Se), then it would employ either thinking or feeling for expression. This is why I'm always curious as to how a dom-Ni user initially sees content. My understanding (and experience in dreams), is that a pure Ni experience is so amorphous that it often eludes rational explanation (a case where the symbol is directly equated to content) (the content is best explained succinctly by the symbol itself). A dom Ni+aux Te would try to make the intangible Ni experience tangible via external reasoning with some means of verification (@ChanceyRose 's analysis). This wouldn't necessitate a unification of content, but rather it would be a search for a description or expression.
> 
> In that vein, my Ni is not like this and so it would be subservient to a Ti.


Wow! again, all so enlightning! So what you are saying is you are dom Ti and Ni is your ter??


----------



## Dreamer777

ChanceyRose said:


> In this image I see an immortal's view of time rushing away from her toward a violent climax and a denouement that will hint of something that will outlast the story.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for this explanation. I can never put the interaction between Ni and Te into real, tangible expressions. I always end up resorting to metaphor. The whole experience is like trying to hold onto a half-filled water balloon (see?).


This is all so enlightening and interesting! Thanks also ChanceyRose!:wink:


----------



## Kito

@_Dreamer_777 I would say to thank Spades for the original idea, but she's gone and retired. :sad: And now the first post looks weird because I made it when I thought I was an ISFP (and pretended to describe everything like a Se user).

No problem, though!


----------



## Dreamer777

Kito said:


> @_Dreamer_777 I would say to thank Spades for the original idea, but she's gone and retired. :sad: And now the first post looks weird because I made it when I thought I was an ISFP (and pretended to describe everything like a Se user).
> 
> No problem, though!


oh, ok, i didn't know Spades i dont' think? i heard the name though, when did she retire? well, i'm glad you got this thread going on, it's super cool!!  You know it's funny you mention that about your interpretation, i did wonder about it when i saw you're avatar as INFP, i thought the same thing, that it's interpreted with more Se kinda thing, but i was a little puzzled i must say? Did you see my interpretation on it i just did recently? what u think of that as a fellow INFP?? (the neon green bowl part especially, lol :happy

Thanks again for a wonderful thread! Thumbs up!:happy:


----------



## Dreamer777

Ok, so let's all give it a shot here, let's all put our interpretation of the same picture here:

i dont' know how to copy the picture over, but here's the link The Subway | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

if someone could help get the actual picture over that would be great! (or tell me how to do it?) Thanks :happy:


----------



## nonnaci

Dreamer777 said:


> Wow, i'm learning alot from you with this whole picture interpretation thing, i'm enjoying it very much. As they say, a picture paints a thousand words! But wow, throw it around to all the different types and it has so many interpretational meanings! I find this a very fascinating way to learn about the different psyches and the different types and how they view and interpret things and how the cognitive functions work, this is truly by far one of the best ways i seen yet! Kudos to @_Kito_ for this fantastic thread for sure! Now back to the Ti as you say not being the "poetic" function... in the beginning i always viewed Ni as the poetic function, but as i got to interract more with Ti doms, and then being told Jung is not an INFJ but rather an ISTP, then i decided it must be Ti and not Ni that is what i refer to as the "poetic" function, but i'm thinking it's really the combo of Ti + Ni together that creates the more poetic ability/creativity, that's kinda how i'm viewing it now, as though Ti + Ne or Ni + Te is not as proned to being poetic as Ti + Ni, but i still think it comes alot from Ni. What do you think about that? Now as for you nonnaci, i would want to lean toward you being an INFJ, your Ni seems stronger to me than your Ti, but when i did that for Jung, i got attacked, and was told Jung is low on Fe and declared himself an ISTP. So is it that you are undecided whether you are INFJ or ISTP?


Back to undecided 



> And yes, i like when different types give an interpretation of the same picture, it really is an excellent way to see the differences in how types view things and the useage of the cog functions! :happy: But i also must say, that the way You explain how each of your cog functions are individually working to interpret it, that i learn so much from you explaining it! You are definately strong Ti. You are both strong in Ti and Ni, i would have to get to know more of your posts to get to know you more to see really which one is stronger. What do you think of Jung as an ISTP, strong on *Ni and Ti* but low on Fe? (i just started studying about Jung, i'm no Jung expert...yet, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! again, all so enlightning! So what you are saying is you are dom Ti and Ni is your ter??


The argument I made against myself is not bullet proof. The question of whether Ni-Ti v.s. Ti-Ni can be separated like this is unclear unlike the Ni-Te argument. That is, dominant Ni can use Ti to unify its paradoxical content so that it brings it closer to a tangible reality or expression (Se). A dominant Ti would establish reason and use Ni examples to help it gain widespread acceptance or value (Fe). The question is on the emphasis of content vs reason and which dominates the other?

From looking at my older posts, most of my analyses have been of the former Ni-Ti type where I'd first assert content and then find reason to justify (as opposed to asserting reason and justifying by supplying Ni examples). Furthermore from knowing how my own thoughts work, they only crystallize like "Ti speak" when I write. Otherwise, I'd acknowledge that my inner world is much more fluid and accepting of information than rigid/exacting like how the dom Ti types have reported in other threads. What it means is that I'd be Ni-Ti-Fe-Se, with really poor Fe. Back to more pondering I go.


----------



## nonnaci

Dreamer777 said:


> Ok, so let's all give it a shot here, let's all put our interpretation of the same picture here:
> 
> i dont' know how to copy the picture over, but here's the link The Subway | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> if someone could help get the actual picture over that would be great! (or tell me how to do it?) Thanks :happy:


I tend to save the image to disk and use the "insert image" button.


----------



## Doctorjuice

Oh my god, that thing on her head is huge and colorful. She looks kind of like Oprah Winfrey. And those teeth. What about those teeth? Nothing really I guess, just an ordinary smile. Ear rings. It’s sunny outside.


----------



## Doctorjuice

Oh wow, how serene and pretty. I like that flower. The picture is peaceful. It reminds me of a scene in a fiction story I was recently writing. The water droplets on the flower are cool, it adds to the peacefulness. The picture also reminds of some scene I might’ve seen in a movie(s). I think the sky being the way it is is what causes me to be reminded of such movies.


----------



## Jewl

Couldn't let this thread die. 










I am reminded of a piano piece. I am reminded of thunderstorms, too. There's a sense of majesty here. This is such a vast world and there's so much to explore. ^_^


----------



## Beat_Crusader

Probably taken in a small, not very well known store. The ship seal things on the bottles give me the impression the bottles were imported. It reminds me of life being simpler and more casual (if that makes sense...)


----------



## Muser

Kito said:


> In this game, you click on the following link:
> 
> Flickr - Explore! (sometimes the photos get repetitive, if the same one keeps coming up try choosing a random month on the right side and finding a pic from there)
> 
> Copy and paste the image that comes up into your post, and then write your thoughts and impressions about the picture. Just write down whatever comes to mind, even if you go off on a huge tangent. I think it'll be fun to see how different functions respond to pictures! I got this idea courtesy of @_Spades!_
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This place is painted mostly in green, the steps look more like olive to me. There are leaves scattered all over the stairs, so this place is probably outside. There's some plants on the left side, they look pretty nice. I like how their richer shade of green contrasts with the dull green of what's in front of it. The paint seems to be peeling off and it all looks sort of rustic, which is depressing but has a certain beauty to it at the same time. The overall picture is fairly dark in colour. That stair rail looks like it'd be cold to touch, I have no idea why. There's a green bowl in the top left corner, it looks like it holds a candle of sorts. I have no idea what that thing on the wall at the top of the stairs is, but it looks like a curtain or blind.


I've decided to use the same picture as the one from the opening post. Compare the differences if you will:











Where do the stairs lead? It looks a bit ominous, like something out of a gothic novel/movie.
The green plants on the side add a 'safer' feel to the picture - something _living_. The rusty green things on the left also add a comforting everyday element...but it still doesn't get my attention away from the right hand side of the photo where things appear eerily neat and sleek. Where _are _the stairs leading to? I'm tempted to go up them.


----------



## The Doc

Initial thoughts on thread "Ooo, what fun."
My pic








Wow...It's a creepy Miley Cyrus shower pic... Reminds me of the ring for some reason. I just noticed the bracelet/ponytail thingy (watcha call it?) on her wrist.


----------



## Pointless Activist

I really like this one. It's a picture of someone walking down a street at night, I would assume. The green lighting really gives off a sort of 1950's movie vibe to it. The person that's walking down the street seems to be in a slight hurry, but wants to keep to him/herself, as most people would at night. I wonder why they are in a hurry. Usually these things seem to be for drug deal type things. XD I suppose the person could also be heading to their car right there after leaving a club or a bar. They could be a secret agent and they are getting information from an anonymous source. They could be the anonymous source! Then again, this picture isn't that happy-go-lucky, so it should probably be less fanciful than that. But, I say that's boring. It seems to have rained recently in the picture, which is probably why the person seems to be wearing a coat. It may also be the reason for them rushing, trying to keep from getting too wet. That reminds me of this episode of Mythbusters where they disproved the myth that running would keep you dryer than walking. Then again, this person may be walking, it's just the angle of the shadows and such might be altering my view on it. Which makes me seem to think that this is a lonely street, having only one light post near the person. Maybe some other lights on the street are out, and need to be fixed. Some of the power for that street might be out as well. That person just gives me a bad vibe.... I have a feeling that something important is going to happen after this photo is taken, and it isn't going to be very pretty for that person....

I think that I've extracted all that I can out of this picture. roud:


----------



## nonnaci

It's New Years and she's at a party but alone, exhausted from the clamor and seeking a reprieve. The rays of light are constellated so the festivity rages on yet there's a long vertical distance from the chain to her. That is, she's mentally disconnected from the chain or out of the loop with an expression of jadedness / indifference. This progression into her current mental state is reflected in the gradient from luminous warmth to a depressive violet. The blue she adorns marks the next transition to the next color beyond the image, one of the night or resignation/retirement which she fast approaches. The hand held up above her head is a mark of frustration, the exposed wrists a sign of what is vulnerability, an act of having given up. 

What has she given up on? Getting back into the chain gang or group? They are beyond her reach now. That light bulb on the top right is dim.

Alt version? Drug raid at party.


----------



## apprehended

Oooh stars! I love stars. There are hardly any out at night where I live now, but I can still see a few. Although I am moving to Dallas soon and I know I won't see any at night there. Maybe I will go camping somewhere out in the country there so I can see them. I like the lights on the horizon too, they remind me of the northern lights, which I want to see one day also.

While the BC in the bottom right ultimately is just the photographer's initials it also reminds me of ancient times, when there were no city lights and everybody everywhere could see the stars. This is probably why in the ancient world belief in a diety (or dieities) of some type were so common, and nowadays we can't see nearly as many as they could with all our city lights. While in some ways we have progressed since ancient times, in other areas I think we have regressed. Some people think the ancients were primitive and that we are much smarter than they were. In certain areas I think they are right, but in other areas I think they are wrong. We could learn a lot from the ancients I think, too bad no one pays attention to what they said nowadays. I wish people would read more old books, there's a lot of good ideas in there. In fact some of their ideas would be good for us to heed nowadays. Do people realize that ideas have consequences?

Alright I'm stopping there, because this could go on for a while. While I'm not sure of my type, there seems to be a lot of Ne in this post. 

Good idea!


----------



## The Nth Doctor

This is an awesome spider doing gymnastics.
I like to imagine that he's about to do some backflips underneath that stem or something.


----------



## nonnaci

Prof. Song said:


> This is an awesome spider doing gymnastics.
> I like to imagine that he's about to do some backflips underneath that stem or something.


Jack and the beanstalk!


----------



## C. Cal. MindTraipse

Pawprint, human hybrid. Possibly werebear. Entering private residence. In search of honey.


----------



## caraez

Ooh, flowers! What the heck... is that a foot? But there are only four, really long toes, with pointy fingernails. That's kinda disturbing looking, a mangled sort of foot. But now that I look closer I guess that's the back of a hand with flowers between the fingers and the thumb isn't showing. Okay, that's better. Not disturbing. But the lighting on the hand and flowers look bright and daylight-like even though the background is black. It's an almost unpleasant contrast. Also, this picture really doesn't mean anything - what's the point? There is none. It doesn't even look pretty. Art should make you look at something differently, whether visually or meaningfully. All it did was trick me into thinking the hand was a foot. I don't like this picture much.


----------



## Flatlander

It puts me in mind of the idea that the universe is fractal in nature.

It also reminds me of the book The Borrowers, but I dismissed the association due to the independent weather system in the miniature world. The borrowers were subject to the same weather systems we are.


----------



## nonnaci

Saw an interesting one









The elements:
-White shirt-red stain (blood or drink?)
-"The years of the clown" in print (obituary or celebrating the death of someone)
-A look of surprise/disbelief/suspension
-English tea with pinky
-Setting is enclosed patio facing a desert (maybe Australian outback given the British flavor), midday-afternoon => afternoon tea
-Image is desaturated to contrast stain on shirt making it difficult to discern blood or drink

*The story?* He's reading his own obituary, the photo is a picture of a younger version of himself, the stains come from fresh bullet wounds, the odd expression is one of surprise followed by realization, the tea + pinky + clown generates a contrast that hints that the whole thing is one big joke.


----------



## petite libellule

I stumbled upon this mountain purely by accident. 
A random click of the mouse that ran up the chimney clock, 
_straight into my imagination ..._

Over the white picket fence I climbed, splinter in my thumb ... Ouch 
Past the tree house and tire swing, 
_ and it's ocean of planets swimming in it's well from last night's rain ...
_
Sand edges around me, outlining me.defining me.
_for if it didn't_, 
My soul might dissipate away ...

The ocean breeze cools my forehead sweating over anxious futures dying to get out ...
The ocean expands with every breath the mountain(s) take. _Blowing all the playful fishies around ..._

It smiles - behind it's hues of _blue_, spinning about its axis. 
_And I'm dizzy. Sitting on my feet - knees in the sand.

_See that? _*points overhead*_

Clouds passing overhead 
playing the music of silent breezes toying with my hair,
trying to get my attention. Stop it! I'm trying to be serious! You're such a brat! So Childish! 
Leave me alone, _I have Adult-ish things to attend to!_
_
Don't bother me till it's my turn __to hop on that cloud over there. The one labeled with my history of clown faces and bunny ears ... 

_On either side of your eyes I wrap my arms
Till your insides squeal and burst in joy ...

Angry, you assume you've broken.

You wrinkle your nose. 
Stop it! _you say_, 

Don't be so childish! I have Adult-ish things to attend to.
Fine!_ But remember ..._

What surrounds us more than our skin(s) or house(s) or night(skies)
or the dreams and beliefs (in)(for)(of) ...

IS (will always be) more than what I ask ... 

and the playgrounds too patient for you,

I cannot hold my breath as long as mathematical equations wait to be solved ...

And while we waste our time bickering over the perceptions of this place,

A mountain grows, burgeoning itself a new purpose (place)(being)
It's giggling to itself as it tip toes away from it's semantic definition of place.
I win! I win! _*mountains proclaim!*
_
I want to hug into you (is) more than anything that is beyond words capable of creating ...

Just know,
Tensegrity married Brownian motions that dove into this ocean eons before the crushed diamonds
belonged to these sands we can sift in our hands

Just know,
All things are equally differentiated with the equating in equivalent values of us ...

the us who climb those white picket fences, 
past the neighbors barking dog, 
past the tree house's and swings soaked in dew ...

So Fine! I won't hug you!

And I won't care! 
(that) we may fail from wasting our time trying to be a man or woman or human of both and words and actions will have failed proportional to our failure towards them ...

Mocking mountains taunt ... I win. I win. 

And the blue smiles _(silly children)_ for every day, is a new day ...

there is no beginning nor end ... just strings of pearly now(s) found beneath the ocean.


----------



## nonnaci

@*Ningsta Kitty *

what a yummy story!


----------



## petite libellule

@*nonnaci*

Thank You! ) _*blushing*_


----------



## Flight33

God woke up and quickly remembered he had left his planet running over night. His parents had warned him that life might start growing on it if he wasn't careful. It turned out to be worse. The life became self-aware and was asking questions. Knowing he'd probably get in trouble for this, God distracted them by making them aware of baffling concepts like self-referential paradoxes and multiple infinities. He figured that would keep them busy until he could figure out what to do with them. He threw the planet in his closet, where his parents weren't likely to find it, and went to work.


----------



## TheLivingReceiver

Female, 15 (Almost 16! Oh gee.)

(I'll insert the picture later)
I do very much love this picture. I wonder who sat in this chair, or who is about to sit in it. It has so much ambition and potential. This was probably in some quaint cafe, about to be the setting for some though-provoking-yet-similar-style-to-most-other-indie-films film. I have an urge to lick the table. The darkness of the outdoors makes me slightly uncomfortable. There is a slight uneasiness about the room. If ta person were to sit in that chair at that exact moment, I think they would feel lonely. Chills running across their back, they would wonder when they could leave. Perhaps they are waiting to close up shop, and are just slightly on edge, so they lit up the room as well as possible. Once day comes, however, the room will be warm; a think tank for all who come.

*2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*

The first think I would think is, "Shit. It's going to be a while since triple A takes freaking forever. At least I have people to talk to. Singing, anyone?" Right after I would start thinking, "Alright, Molly. You've read enough "Make" magazines to last you forever. What was that one about starting a car battery? Let's ask the internet. We can find a solution to this."

*3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?*

Depends on how tired I am. If I'm not that tired, I'd probably be all for it. If I'm dying, I would probably be extremely pissed. At some point since I'm terrible at staying up late, I'd probably be found sleeping in the back of the car by the end of the night, unless I find someone interesting.

*4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*

I wouldn't attack them straightforward, but I would start questioning them and creating an argument based on logic and reason. I would get really excited about getting to argue, but then I would start to analyze them, trying to make sure I'm not making them absolutely hate me.

*5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?*

Well, again, it all depends. Is it a sign saying, "All non-theists go to hell"? Or is it one saying, "Enroll your child in Catholic school"?
I would probably act inwardly hostile to both unless in the presence of others with similar mindsets, but if it is leaning more towards the first sign, I'd probably snap a picture or retell the experience and start a debate, contradictory sign, etc.etc.etc.
*
6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?
*
I'm not actually so sure. I hold my atheism to a great value, I suppose. 

*7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?*

a) I've been told that I am pretty easy to be around, for I can adapt to people with different personalities. Very rarely do I ever find people that I can feel "myself" around without having to question my own personality hundreds of times when I am with them.
b) I can be pretty egotistical and narcissistic. Sometimes I over-analyze things to the T. I'm a procrastinator with terrible habits.

*8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*

Usually I try to listen to them, and then I start questioning them, but then I become so conflicted and I probably will start to have a small mental breakdown. Usually whenever I have to make a decision, whether it be on a test, or if I should buy some piece of junk because I think it might have potential. 

*9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*

a) Ones that challenge me and force me to think. Activities like, "Find two double a batteries", and I would have to come up with a creative way to get them, whether through breaking open the tv remote, or attempting to fashion batteries out of copper pennies. Or asking random people on the street. Also ones like, "Your friend has 10$ and needs a dry pair of clothes after standing in the rain for an hour. Go to walmart and find underwear, shorts, and a tshirt all within the budget".
b) Housework, provided I have nothing to think about to keep me occupied and singing is not allowed.

*10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?*

I really don't repress much besides venting too much/too often unless we are close friends. Also, a great amount of my sexual angst.


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller

Usually black and white picture remind me of past or smth that doesn't have boundaries of time.
Stairs seem to represent a certain path or a way. This is a way down, so i am guessing it's either going into the deep or the back of your mind or in your head. Could represent downfall of ones life path but not in this picture i think. It seems to go into the fog. Fog is usually dreamy element and irresolution. Which means ones you dive in down these stairs your mind is in almost another dimension. this picture gives me a feeling of smth i feel like a free ways and open end of mind. It's might closed in your mind but for me that always felt like an infinity of possibilities. 
This picture also reminds me of period of time when i was writing. For some reason i have always put pictures under the text which would be able to correspond to the text. Implication of subjective meaning i guess. also the picture gives me a good idea about a certain subject that could be discussed, few of thous. Could be describing feeling or sensation of diving in into your own mind (blessing in a way for me would be a feeling).


----------



## ginganinja

There's no people and structures such as these are typically built around locations with a huge population. 

The booth looks like it doesn't belong in this picture.

I admire how strong and sharp the buildings appear to be because the sky looks like it's blurry. I'm not really in to black and white photos because I think it's a cheap way to try and make something look like it has more depth and meaning than it really does. 

The billboards are kind of pointless in this picture and throws it off because they are half cut. 

This picture would be greatly improved if it didn't have half cut billboards and a random booth because then it would probably tell more of a story than look like a snap shot of some place.

Then it would only focus on the strength of the interesting design of the structures and the sky would seal the deal by completing a story.


----------



## staticmud

This is a picture of a black and gray bird with a yellow-orange beak and a yellow eye. The bird is facing to the left of the frame. Its feathers, especially on it's head and neck are sticking out from its body. The background is a very light gray, almost white.
There is nothing else for me to say about this picture. It's just a photograph of a bird.


----------



## DomNapoleon

​
This picture has a sexual connotation, in my opinion. High speeds have generally sexual meaning, especially if there is someone controlling the speed... Cars, motorbikes - all associated with sexual activity. So I guess this picture brings the message of 'control your sexuality', use it freely and in a way that you can control/dominate it. Besides, look at the women (black shape) inside the logotype in the motorbike.


----------



## AimfortheBrain

staticmud said:


> This is a picture of a black and gray bird with a yellow-orange beak and a yellow eye. The bird is facing to the left of the frame. Its feathers, especially on it's head and neck are sticking out from its body. The background is a very light gray, almost white.
> There is nothing else for me to say about this picture. It's just a photograph of a bird.



This is why I love ISTPs.


----------



## AimfortheBrain

My first thought was"Tee hee, what a funny little bird."

I think this bird is either an ESTP or ISTP. Look at his face. He is doing a cool backflip thing and his face is totally calm like it's no big deal. Total xSTP.

Other than that, I think this bird is just having a good time and playing around. Either that or he's forgotton how to fly or has been paralyzed and is now falling to his death. But I prefer to think that he's just an ISTP daredevil doing a trick.


----------



## Kito

AimfortheBrain said:


> View attachment 45455
> 
> 
> My first thought was"Tee hee, what a funny little bird."
> 
> I think this bird is either an ESTP or ISTP. Look at his face. He is doing a cool backflip thing and his face is totally calm like it's no big deal. Total xSTP.
> 
> Other than that, I think this bird is just having a good time and playing around. Either that or he's forgotton how to fly or has been paralyzed and is now falling to his death. But I prefer to think that he's just an ISTP daredevil doing a trick.


You have no idea how much this post made me laugh. :laughing:


----------



## The Doc

Ok, I'm gonna try this again. (side note; why do I feel the need to justify my posts in this thread?)









This woman is posing rather suggestively imo. The scenery around her is natural and serene as if we're supposed to enjoy her beauty like we enjoy nature's beauty. It's very artistic, I think. The blue must symbolize something, but I can't think of what.


----------



## nonnaci

Kito said:


> You have no idea how much this post made me laugh. :laughing:


The immediate image I had was of a baseball bat that was swung and clobbered the birdy upside the head.


----------



## EmilyRose

Coooool how do you do that with hair!? But she looks kinda dumb and fake and evil. This is VERY photo shopped... Wait what's that thing around her neck?? You know I'm beginning to wonder if she is even real, or if it's CG. She doesn't look very happy about her fantastically luscious locks at all.


----------



## clearbluewater

First: Hi sister.  Whatssss up? @EmilyRose

Second: 


This is such a yummy picture. Look at those red flower things. Aren't those the things Thumper eats in Bambi? I always wondered what those tasted like. I love the fuzziness in the background, it's so dreamy. I'd love to lay in a field like this. I think it would feel cool and nice. The air looks so clear and sunny and yellow. I almost forgot those lovely pink and yellow flowers! They must smell lovely.

And just for fun, one more:



What nationality is this he? He looks like he's having so much fun! I want to turn cartwheels in a field with him. His legs aren't straight enough, which I find endearing.  What kind of grass is that? Oooh is that one of those cool closing plants in the front? You know, like the ones that close up their leaves when you touch them? I love those things.The air is a bit greyish, which doesn't give me as much of a feeling of joy as the other picture.


----------



## electricky

Giant pool! Giant mirror? Why does it look tropical while it's in Washington? How do people even find places like this? Where are all the campers? Well, the forest is awfully dense but there's always treehouses you know.....










Dog is totally thinking "you're ruining my dancing in the sunlight wild puppy moment with this goshdarned leash."










This is probably just a toy set with a very realistic model of stereotypical rugged wilderness background (Yes, even with the smoke coming out). Toy Story 3 comes to mind. Gosh that thing is hauling a ton of chocolate pudding..... or maybe it's just the world's largest traveling circus.


----------



## Ronn

Okay, well, I'm not able to post pictures until my post-count is higher. Wow. The picture is a short-haired blonde girl with her eyes closed, in a leather jacket, playing the violin. The sun's out and there's a tall green street lamp behind her.

I see this a lot when I'm downtown! Well, not a good looking girl like that playing the violin. Hmmm. She's got to sound good if her face is that calm, so she's talented. Alright, I can't tell what city or street she's playing at, it doesn't look busy. I like classical music so I feel a little more relaxed. If I was on that street corner, I'd stop and listen to the rest of her song, then ask her how long she's been playing. Did she teach herself? What's your favorite song to play? Can you do it? After a little back and forth I'd dance on the corner until my legs get tired.


----------



## Thalassa

The bright shock of red flowers supplies an excellent contrast to the muted desert colors of the landscape, and the neutrals of the woman's outfit, as well as the black and white face paint. This is obviously a photo from the Mexican day of the dead. I find her facial expression very convincing as well, she looks serious enough that the face-paint doesn't look silly or clownish, but I believe her sincerity in la dia del meurtos. Overall I like the picture, there's something about it, though it's not something I would usually choose or even intentionally seek out.


----------



## Beat_Crusader

It's the spider appocalypse!!! Or at least I think it's a spider. It could just be something abstract that just so happens to look like a spider. Where was this picture taken? Those buildings are cool.


----------



## Eclipsed

Main Function: Ti (IXTP)


Link: Welcome to Flickr!
Mermaid! Except she has feet... There are water ripples around both her head and her toes. I wonder what it would be like without ripples? Not very realistic. Well, it's something to remember if I ever draw something sticking out of the water...She looks like she has blonde hair, but I wonder if it's natural. You can't really tell here. Most blondes aren't natural. I wonder why so many people dye their hair blonde. It's not that interesting. Why not blue? Red? Or purple, a combination of the two colours?
I don't get green hair, though.
Maybe people dye their hair blonde to fit in? But that doesn't really make sense...


----------



## zethry

Alrighty, so I skimmed through most of the pages to see if this picture had been used frequently and it appears no one has used it. (I only looked at the pictures and didn't read the descriptions yet because I don't want to be influenced by how other posters remarked on their images. :3) Also, I'm pretty sure I'm an ENFP, though I recently took the Jungian cognative Functions quiz and it says I'm most likely an ENFJ (ENFP was second). I don't know anything about the functions--they kind of confuse me--so I've no idea how my description will show my functions. 

In any case, here's my image: 



It's called "The 'little' Goliath" by just me; Aline

And here I go with the description. 
I think it's a beautiful photo. It reminds me of Don Quixote because of the windmills. Windmills often remind me of the story; it was a great story--very funny. Don Quixote had a good imagination. I like to think that I'm like him in that way--even though I know that the windmills are not REALLY giants.
Anyway, I love sunsets; they are gorgeous. I love the colors of sunsets. I like sunsets better than sunrises because of the vivid colors. (Though if I think below the surface, I like sunrises better because they represent beginnings and birth, not endings and death. Though some argue, and I sometimes agree though I can never be positive, that death is not REALLY an ending. Anyway...)

The photo is very sharp/in focus. Nothing is blurry. It's a very dark photo because of the shadows. It kind of reminds me of Tatouine from Star Wars: A New Hope (That's number IV, I think.) when Luke is looking into the sunset. Except, there's too much blue in the photo for it to be exactly like Tatouine (and only one sun...and not enough sand...: 3), though that's what comes to mind.

I wonder what it would be like to have a wind farm...I think it would be a good idea if we used more wind power. On the other hand, someone pointed out to me that many birds died because of windfarms (destruction of habitat as well as them flying into the turbines, etc.) and I don't like that idea. Life is precious. All life is. Even spiders--which I hate because they utterly terrify me. But anyway, I think that we need more other kinds of energy than oil and stuff. Maybe everyone should have solar-powered roofs or something. Ooo, and "windows" that can show different scapes--whatever you want. Of course, I'd want real windows, too.

Okay, I think I've rambled enough. I certainly went beyond describing the picture! I really like the picture. And I like this game. I'll probably be back later with another image, but I'll try and wait so that other people get a chance! Let me know what you guys think about what I said.  (And I'm sorry this is so long! :3)


----------



## Beat_Crusader

The bridge's reflection makes it look like it's a portal to another dimension. But where in another dimension?


----------



## ibage

Makes me feel insignificant but oddly enough, in a good way. Normally, I have a tendency to look past our planet, at the stars (I have a thing for space) but this has reminded me that there's still much that nature has to offer while reminding me of our place in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## Inguz

NingenExp said:


> I couldn't resist myself posting this picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firstly I thought daddy was eating his baby, but the baby is eating him first. Both they are eating each other.  Nope, the baby is just biting him with his little tiny mouth and dad is screaming. Like joking with his baby. Beautiful, cute. It shows the love from one father to his son. He is hugging him, like protecting him from any danger. I think about how memorable this moment will be.


Don't wash your baby with bath salt.


----------



## haushinka

Yeah, why not leave the windows open? It's sunny outside, suckers! That's what I'm thinking when I see this picture.
I also think that it looks like a pretty boring place to live. Where are the decorations? Looks like some sort of a concentration camp? Even if it does get a little warm to keep the windows open, good for you for trying something different.


----------



## Subtle Murder

On first glance I thought of a crime scene, with a splattering of blood against the wall from some horrific shooting or head trauma. The picture has this kind of sombre air to it, because it's so dark and washed out. On second glance, it could even be a picture of a branch against the background of an overcast sky, which makes the decaying leaves incredibly interesting to look at as it adds even more to the sombre tones. Now that I think about it, I can't tell if this is actually a photograph or someone splattering paint against a canvas in a way that makes it look like a tree branch. I love how simple it is, how it doesn't have clear definitions of what the subject matter is, and of the overall feeling it invokes.


----------



## The Nth Doctor

This is sort of neat. I thought it was a plastic bag at first, but it's a branch. It looks like it belongs outside of a haunted house, or maybe a deserted, haunted asylum. The tree probably has a bloody bandage wrapped around the white flaky trunk (just decided that the tree had to be birch), like old barber's poles.

That was the same as the above poster's picture, so I'll do another.










I love that we live in a world that makes sense. The veins in the petals? All systematic, to bring chlorophyll, green liquid life, to develop the sex organs of the plant. Everything is systems, and they're all such beautiful and organized systems.


----------



## hannachi

Holy color contrast, Batman. I really like this image. The two halves are in constant conflict with one another. One a dynamic image of pent up power, complete with dark, firm colors. There seems to be a gathering of forces for a fantastic downpour. The southern portion of the image seems to be unconcerned with the storm that is gathering. The yellows and green make the sunflowers appear to be in a different world entirely, one where there is much sun. Well lit and unconcerned. If I were the photographer, I would wait and watch for the moments where these two worlds would collide.


----------



## ValConMoto

This picture is really uncomfortable to look at. You have this obnoxious rock or something that automatically attracts your attention. I'm not sure if this is some sort of lake or what. The black and white makes it look foreign. The light streaming through the trees almost seems optimistic but it looks more like a back drop at a JC Penny picture studio except without color... and there are no screaming children. It feels too far away to be optimistic or beautiful. It's almost disheartening....Can I pick again?


----------



## voicetrocity

My eyes are first attracted to the sky. It looks like sunset is pushing through after an exiting thunderstorm. I love the look of the water, and how the movement of it makes it look like there's smoke on the top of it; I immediately wonder what it would feel like to run my hands through the water as it cascades over the rocks to it's new, temporary home. The rocks don't look smooth, but not rough enough to cause me pain should one walk on them barefoot. I end my visual journey of this by imagining myself climbing to the top of the highest rock and watching the rest of the sunset.


----------



## zethry

The sky is perfectly reflected into the water of the lake(?).  It reminds me of Dream Lake at Luray Caverns. There, the water is 2 inches deep on average, but looks really deep because it is so still that it reflects the stalactites on the ceiling. This picture is mostly blue, with some pink of a sunset, and the shadowed silhouette of the land. It looks very serine, tranquil, and peaceful. I wonder if the photographer is on an island, a boat, or the same shore further along. Very beautiful. I don't know why--maybe it's the colors, but it looks cold there, like a brisk/crisp and cool fall evening. The trees seem to still have their leaves, so it is not winter. And maybe it's actually summer, but it looks cold to me.


----------



## Subtle Murder

This is so cool. That figure inside the 'vortex' looking thing kind of reminds me of James Bond with the way he is standing - almost like some kind of interplanetary-travelling James Bond. Now I am curious to know how the blue 'vortex' shape was created. He must have some kind of glowing nun-chucks or something. Though the shadow on the floor confuses me; I can see "Bond's" shadow on the floor just fine, it's the black shadowy shape on the glowing nun-chucks trajectory that boggles my mind (maybe he intermittently passed the nunchucks from front to back as he spun them?). The backdrop is kind of hard to see, but it looks like Bond might be standing in a field behind some kind of abandoned warehouse, or really decrepit building. The perfect landing spot for interplanetary travel.


----------



## fihe

the person whose head is photoshopped in this picture seems to be very relaxed. rather than thinking that she has her "head in the clouds", I got the impression that she feels powerful and liberated. I like the effect from the sun; it almost looks like there are drops of rain that the sun is giving off.


----------



## DomNapoleon

​
*Using my Ni:* 
It's amazing how nature is so perfect and adapted. Years and years of evolution brought us here, so it did if all living things on earth. Thankfully, we humans can understand this using our mental habitability. The way that all species work for the equilibrium in nature just shuts me up. The Violetear will use the pollen of the flower, and it will transport its seeds to other plants, resulting in the formation of new flowers - the new generation will have the genes of the behind. How life is well articulated. If it happen a mutatuion in those genes a new specimen will happen. 

*Using my Fe: *
I would like my friends to understand my vision :mellow:

*Using my Ti:*
In this picture we can see a Violetear (LOL *JK* gives a fact about them). This bird beat his wings almost 200 times per second... The mitochondria in the cells of its wings must be special to consume so much energy. 

*Using my Se: *
WOOOW I love the colors of this picture!


----------



## Owfin

Phoenix_Rebirth said:


> *Using my Ni:*
> It's amazing how nature is so perfect and adapted. Years and years of evolution brought us here, so it did if all living things on earth. Thankfully, we humans can understand this using our mental habitability. The way that all species work for the equilibrium in nature just shuts me up. The Violetear will use the pollen of the flower, and it will transport its seeds to other plants, resulting in the formation of new flowers - the new generation will have the genes of the behind. How life is well articulated. If it happen a mutatuion in those genes a new specimen will happen.
> 
> *Using my Fe: *
> I would like my friends to understand my vision :mellow:
> 
> *Using my Ti:*
> In this picture we can see a Violetear (LOL *JK* gives a fact about them). This bird beat his wings almost 200 times per second... The mitochondria in the cells of its wings must be special to consume so much energy.
> 
> *Using my Se: *
> WOOOW I love the colors of this picture!


*curious* Which one was your first reaction to the picture? Or was it a combination of all four?


----------



## DomNapoleon

Owfin said:


> *curious* Which one was your first reaction to the picture? Or was it a combination of all four?


At 1st, I used my Ni. Then I realized about the colors (using my Se) and at the same time used my Fe. Then I went to my Ti in order to see if I knew anything about the picture. roud:


----------



## Inveniet

At first I got crap photos! So I tried and tried again! }:-D










I like images like this!
Just nature! 
Stillness there is enough mess in my life right now.
I would really like to go somewhere like this, with someone I know and care about.
It would be nice, but most people don't care about stuff like that.
Only stress and appearances. I wish I could escape to a better place.
Blue skies, green grass a river and fields.

I know many places around me that has those qualities, but I don't have anyone to bring and share them with.
I miss that in a way, but I know that any moment of joy cannot last, that change catches us all off guard.
I wish it wasn't so...
Still despite the wish for a more perfect world it is a nice image.
You can imagine standing on that bridge, fishing, or maybe kissing some girl.
A good place for many things, I guess you have to create your perfect world...
Looking further at the picture I see that it is overcast and the sun seem to be fading 
and coming back into view as the clouds passes in front of it.
So sometimes it will be warm and sometimes cold.
I don't get the impression that it is a very warm day, but not very cold either.
I've never seen that type of tree, I wonder where it is at?
Maybe Ireland? i dunno and I doesn't care.
It is a flat country for sure...

A bah I'm tired and should go to bed. :-/


----------



## Ellis Bell

So here's what happened. The truck was on its way to the grocery store, and its owner bought so many groceries that they had to put the rest of them on the roof. But on the way home, the owner of the truck decided to stop off at the nearest liquor store in order to grab a bottle of Jack. He opened the bottle in the car and drank a bit, which caused him to lose judgement while driving. He lost control of his brakes, drove over the sidewalk, and crashed into someone's house. This is the calm before the police arrive and give him the ubiquitous breathalizer test.

ETA: Why is the photo thing not working? Might be me. Anyways, its the photo of the truck that crashed into what looks like a shuttered house or something.


----------



## voicetrocity

My first thought is identifying that there are flowers and rock in the picture. It then takes me a moment to distinguish if the flowers are growing OUT of the stone or alongside it. This could be a part of a pool deck. I seem to remember someone who had a wall like this (assuming it even is a wall), but I'm having trouble recalling exactly whom it was; I just know it was a part of a pool deck. I'm also curious to know why the photographer cut the photograph off the way they did. I would have given the picture some more height and included the bottom half of the picture, where the flowers meet their source.


----------



## Splash Shin

i would like to walk down and explore this street. it looks like hes wearing a handbag.


----------



## Muze

When I see this photograph I think of solitude. Not the bad kind of solitude, but the solitude that I believe we all need from time to time, some of us more than others. I think of being alone, and reflecting on life; seeing the past hurts and pains and releasing them in peace, remembering the joys that lifted you up and drawing strength from them. This is a place of inner sanctuary, a place of healing where I can dwell, rejuvenate and get up and pour it back out to others and look forward to my next visit.


----------



## 37119

I like the element of placidity. The sunset colour scheme. The blurry reflection. I also think the rocks in the background look like a large tear in the picture between the sky and water. I like how the emphasis doesn't take away from the rest of the picture.


----------



## PyrLove

Saw this in a Type Me thread and my mind exploded.

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8441/7950655370_787f9d2a92.jpg

autumn. red maple. sugar maple. walking through a grove of sugar maples sandwiched between two highways. traffic noise is absorbed by the wind softly soughing through the leaves. cold. campfire. old ashes but still smell woodsmoke in my mind. hum of electrical wires running through the gulley. wooden bridge. portal between worlds. climb the hill to the clearing. dark night under bright moon at apex. warm cloaked arms wrap around me, reassuring, protecting. first kiss. sweet. maple syrup. maple pecan yeast rolls. breakfast. pork sausage. fried apples. coffee on the deck wrapped in a sweater. fog on the pond.


----------



## Carmine Ermine

Phoenix_Rebirth said:


> ​
> *Using my Ni:*
> It's amazing how nature is so perfect and adapted. Years and years of evolution brought us here, so it did if all living things on earth. Thankfully, we humans can understand this using our mental habitability. The way that all species work for the equilibrium in nature just shuts me up. The Violetear will use the pollen of the flower, and it will transport its seeds to other plants, resulting in the formation of new flowers - the new generation will have the genes of the behind. How life is well articulated. If it happen a mutatuion in those genes a new specimen will happen.
> 
> *Using my Fe: *
> I would like my friends to understand my vision :mellow:
> 
> *Using my Ti:*
> In this picture we can see a Violetear (LOL *JK* gives a fact about them). This bird beat his wings almost 200 times per second... The mitochondria in the cells of its wings must be special to consume so much energy.
> 
> *Using my Se: *
> WOOOW I love the colors of this picture!


Compare and contrast:-

*Using my Se:*
It's a flying creature with detailed green patterns on it and a white underbelly, with cute beady eyes and a slender beak and those scaly feet tucked in. It's concentrating on a delicate green leafy thing with soft yellow things coming out. Also there's a forest-like environment in the background but it's too blurred out of focus to really be sure whether it's in a forest or in someone's garden/greenhouse.

*Using my Ti:
*It's a hummingbird, going to extract some nectar from that flower, and those yellow things are called petals. So it's called a Violetear? Wonder what type of flower it is.

*Using my Fe: 
*It seems interested in that flower. I hope it's happy.

*Using my Ni:* 
That's cool, but nature doesn't usually become perfect by itself, unfortunately. The world is full of surprises, and there could be a Goliath Bird Eating Spider nearby (the last bit is probably more Ne actually).


----------



## Owfin

It reminds me of the closing out of a movie... for some reason it makes me think "Lifetime Movies" even though that makes no sense. I wonder if lifetime movies are related to lifetime fitness centers, I got swim lessons there, the slides were huge. Oh right, the picture. The guy's arm is kinda hanging out like "oh, yeah" or maybe he's throwing something. It looks like a coin. The picture, not the thing the guy's throwing. It reminds me of those close out things at the ends of some cartoons with the little dun dun dun dund da dun dun thing, isn't that called the barber's something or another? Why did the photgrapher just leave it as "untitled"?. I wonder what function people will think of from that. It'll sound kinda intuitionish. Woah, how many times have I gotten off topic? Whoops, there's another.


----------



## voicetrocity

Thank you, Martina Winkel for providing your little stamp, practically, right in the middle of the photograph; it's the first thing my eyes were drawn to. The next thing I notice is that you blurred the background to make the jars of flowers stand out; though I can't imagine the background was any less interesting than what you chose to hone in on. Maybe you're an amateur, maybe I have no clue what I'm talking about- but I know that the purple flower in the upper left looks like one of it's petals seems to have been picked off (bottom center of the flower). I can't even read what the little brown oval says. And now I'm thinking I'm a lot older than I'm willing to accept (since I can't read the brown oval) and am just inserting the first thing that pops into my mind; because, truth be told, this picture is dreadfully boring.


----------



## Skum

I wonder what sort of editing they had to do to get it to look like that? This picture is fantastic. It looks industrial and barren in one sense, but pulsing with this current of surreality at the same time. All those oblivious human lives within the ring of lights back there…hm. I'm imagining the sand would feel really nice on my feet. The colors are downright dreamy. Kind of a bummer about that watermark though. 
Is that the proper term?


----------



## PlushWitch

Doing this... just for fun. x) ...maybe...










First reaction: "mmm... ugh... I'd prefer a different kind of picture... "

=> ...a shooting light circle
=> ...hm... there's graffiti
=> ...it's actually quite colourful and crisp...not something you'd expect from a picture taken in the dark.
=> ...I like the trees...the light and stuff...
=> ...there's a star on the sky... maybe venus...?
=> ...the sky's actually quite bright too...
=> ...interesting how the black frame makes you still "think" it's a dark picture while it's actually overexposed...judging by the sky at least...
=> ...the light circle is running back and forth in front of the wall...
=> ...it's protecting it...
=> ...the grass isn't burning...
=> ...there's this green alien guy...it just is...must mean something to the artist of that graffiti
=> ...actually I haven't thought about what they wrote on that wall...
=> ...can't read it anyway... so whatever. x)
=> ...did I think that the grass looks dry when I first payed attention to it?
=> ...oh well...it looks dry anyway...
=> ...hm... the wall actually looks flat and black... like some sort of banner put in there with some computer programme...but probably not...
=> ...hm... maybe the grass isn't really dry... there are some really long halms...maybe it's some sort of grain frield... at least it looks like there were a field on the other side of the wall...

=> ...guess there's more to think about but I'll stop here...

THE END

EDIT: The word "industrial" was present all the time while looking at this kind of picture...


----------



## electricky

If the appearance of a butterfly is to camouflage with its surroundings, what is this one trying to look like? A piece of bacon wrapped in lettuce? Nature - such a hilarious mystery.


----------



## Ayia

Hm.. blueberries! that looks like a delicious dessert . reminds me of scandinavia and life on a farm. or at least the idealised version. of course it's more like what a designer might picture life on a farm to be like. it's far too expensive looking to be genuine. noone has actually eaten from the dessert, hence the clean fork. 

I genuinely hope someone ate that dessert after the picture was taken. 

beautiful combination of colours btw. 

I can't believe the picture is called "Not really that blue" that's the stupidest name ever. the picture has so much potential, and with that title it's reduced to: "this picture is going to be utilised by design seeds. perhaps it'll be used to describe housepaint colours." it might as well has been called "Not really that deep." or "moving along, folks" 

*sigh*


----------



## Owfin

Sneaky Bastard said:


>


My interpretation:

What IS that green thing? Is it a crocodile? A duck? A platypus? It's really disturbing... Better watch out, the crocodile-duck-platypus is watching you. Its belly is distended. I think it's burrowing into my brain, help... *internal laughing*


----------



## Life.Is.A.Game

Wow look at those eyes! Cool! I wonder how they did that! Photoshop probably...
I wonder where this photo was taken? Looks like a "poor country". This kid gives me a feeling of "sad but brave". Kinda like he's saying/thinking "I'm a survivor".I notice the freckles and the lip hairs but only for a sec, I'm more interested in his facial expression. I think it's a "he". I guess it could be a girl... looks more like a boy though. Awesome photo.

(whoever is familiar with cognitive functions wanna break down my description? I'm curious)


----------



## voicetrocity

This is REALLY neat! I love looking at the lights reflected in the mirror. I immediate lean forward to the screen to get a better look at what can be seen reflected in the mirror. I want to see any clues as to the location the photo was taken/if there's any evidence of the photographer. It looks like I can catch a small glimpse of the photographer in the bottom L. of the reflection. It's hard to tell where this was taken; but from the heads of others I can see (bottom center of mirror) and the style of lights; I'm lead to believe this is some kind of library or other community area. Actually, looking in the VERY back of what can be seen in the background, you can see some locker like things, this kind of throws me off. I'm thinking this might be a cafeteria at a school (the photographer looks rather young to me) with an open area that you can see into the halls, where the lockers at- this doesn't explain why there's a mirror or fancy lights in this area; we certainly didn't have any of those things anywhere I attended. 

Finally, I give up and check the title of the photo (hoping for more of a hint) "Spiegel" is the title, which just makes me sigh. I do appreciate the photo though; I do also feel compelled to state that the photographer could have positioned themselves differently to get less of the wall reflected. But I can tell this was a very "inspired" photograph; and they didn't think about the particulars of it as much as they were concerned with just capturing the moment and what they saw.


----------



## Cuervo21

Firstly, I would like to say that I absolutely adore these types of buildings. From the postcards on the left side of the road I suppose that this photo was taken in a city that has many tourists. I'm guessing this city is in Europe based on the architecture. I'm tempted to say that this is Paris because I also notice that the title on the window, on the right, seems to be in French. But there are other countries in Europe that speak French or something similar to that language. I also like how the photo was edited. It makes the photo look old and unique.


----------



## ChanelBelle

From the dark depths and dark sand came an unshakeable fire from the grey abyss. Lurking quietly and ready to emerge in a fiery and unyielding rage. Like the water, still and peaceful with tumultuous undertones ready at anytime to erupt, the sun waited for its time. Waves crashed wilder onto the rocks as tension built. Crash, churn, suck, crash, churn, suck, ripple, CRASH... The rocks took beatings, one after another. With each beating, came a new and fresher sheen. The rocks knew that also, their time would come to shine the most sheen and reflect the light of the powerful and life-giving sun. Orange, yellow and pink peeked its way out through the grey and the sullen sky. The water became still for a moment and paused in awe, paused in fear, paused in anticipation. And the rocks waited, patiently, fresh beatings on their backs, for the day to shine.


----------



## The Nth Doctor

Cute cat. If it were a horse I would say it's cremello, but it's a cat so I guess it's just white with maybe some siamese in it to account for the points. The house/yard looks like it's probably well-kept, the cat probably has a nice life lying around in flowers and stuff. It's an aesthetically pleasing photograph, it looks very pleasant.


----------



## Pointless Activist

I absolutely love this picture! It makes me feel really calm and peaceful. There's a sense of slowness and wonder about it, which is what star-gazing is all about. It really shows how amazing the world is, and how beautiful something like it can be even with all of the sadness and pain humanity experiences. The lights shining on the trees is interesting.... I don't know why though. It just seems to be drawing my eye. I want to go here and lay in the grass, watching the stars dance in the sky. That would be an amazing night.


----------



## Runemarks

I love this photo and its colors. The first word that came to my mind was "breathtaking". If I climbed that mountain I would be exhausted, but such a stunning view would lighten my heart. The horizon gives me a sense of vastness, energy and peace. The clouds seem solid, and I'd love to run above them. The beams of the sun seem to have their own force; if I reached them, they would push me and the clouds away.


----------



## Salamandre

----------------------------*First Thought*: Flash versus superman in the 100 mile dash
*Second Thought: *[Ni] telling me how the sky is always brighter which represents hope. While the two bridges are an metaphor to how concrete our understanding of reality is and that it weights down on our dreams. But despite that we still see the shining lights in between. So really it's actually one bridge.
*Third Thought*: Flash better win


----------



## JoanCrawford

An ancient tunnel on a mid-summers day. Looks like it's somewhere in Europe (France, Germany, Spain?). Looks quite peaceful there, I imagine a 1950s convertible coming through that archway any minute.


----------



## Dryan

I picked the first one that came up, not exactly inspiring but i wanted to stick to the rules. hmmm, looks like eyelashes close up or the wings on a dragon fly or any insect, I guess. Is that some water in those wings? I can see a lake with a bright orange and pink sunset shining from behind the mountains. i can hear the frogs croaking and the flies buzzing, trees bending over into the lake with wind sweeping through the leaves. There's small ripples swimming to the edge of the water. ZOOOOOOM! into the dragon fly zipping around with its' huge eyes and long wings, he's bright turquoise and he barley skimmed the water. "I'm all wet now! i gatt a find a fly before bed"...


----------



## Elaminopy

Here is, as accurately and honestly as I can, recall the exact thoughts and their order that went through my head when I first saw this picture. It ends when nothing else came to my head.



Outside.
Wilderness.
Field with mountain.
Sunny.
Nice day.
Despite it's length that makes the grass appear abundant, it is pretty thinly-spread about rocks. The grass has an odd color. Too vibrant perhaps? I'm not good with colors as I have diminished red-light cones in my eyes, so I can't tell what's weird about it. Some of it looks dry like it needs water. Is this partly desert area?
Rainbow? No, the clouds just make that shape. Pretty fluffy clouds. I love that color of blue behind them. I also love how it goes from lighter to darker as you move up the sky.
Oddly-colored group of trees. Is it Autumn? The ones on the left are normal color. Oh, they are evergreens, so their leaves don't change color and fall off. They don't even have leaves. So the ones in the group toward the center aren't evergreens? They look evergreen in shape. Maybe they aren't. Hmm. Odd. Photoshopped or edited in some way?
That mountain looks sort of hidden by the clouds at the top, kind of like a wizard's mountain.
Hills on the side.
That field would be hard to run in. You'd probably be running and lose your footing often as the grass conceals rocks, holes, and dips. It reminds me of the scene in the original "The Karate Kid" where Daniel is running from the karate students dressed as skeletons after he pours water on Johnny. That field had dark shadow areas that looked like dips and I always expected him to stumble and fall when he ran through it, but was relieved when he didn't because I didn't want him to be caught. I used to watch that movie all the time as a kid. I just watched it recently with my 3-year-old son.
Heh, this reminds me of The Lonely Mountain where Smaug lived. Good book, "The Hobbit". The movie's almost out. I can't wait. I wonder if Nichole has read any more of it. I hope she finishes it before the movie comes out.


----------



## heaveninawildflower

oops...


----------



## Faux

Ow, that was a really unpleasant visual effect at first.

*stare*

The ground looks like it might be artificial. Something about the shading and the blades of grass doesn't look quite natural.

I guess that's the ocean in the distance, but is it a rock formation or something else? It looks out of place.

I want to go squish sand between my toes now. -.-


----------



## Kito

Huh, I wonder where this is? The sea looks so soft and calm, like it would on a really misty morning. I can imagine sitting there and feeling the breeze on my face. Actually, it looks like they could be rocks reaching above the clouds. That'd be pretty terrifying, but exhilarating at the same time. Or perhaps it's a stone wall on a ridiculously foggy day? Nah, it's probably water. Looks like it'd either be cold, or warm like a hot spring. Maybe it's in Iceland? I've heard they have lots of natural hot springs over there.


----------



## gatsby

Oh, autumn . The leaf's the centerpiece, obviously. I like the effect of the distance. That leaf closer to the viewer looks like a moth, flying out into the rest of the picture. Maybe the photographer wanted us to think that. Maybe it was supposed to bring to mind the wind of autumn, and how the time until winter comes is flying by. I found a penny today, it looks like there would be change all over the sidewalk. I can smell apple pie and smoke. There's someone running through the leaves in the background, there must be. I wonder if it's going to rain in this picture soon. Well, obviously not, pictures don't move. But it has that grey-light quality that makes it feel like the sky has just clouded over. It hasn't rained enough this autumn. It could never rain enough for my liking. There's a streetlight to the right of the frame, I think. Not _on_, it's daytime so it wouldn't be, but it feels like there should be one. The leaf is kind of shaped like someone holding out their arms. The stem makes a kind of funny hat. Maybe it's an antenna. Communication would be a lot simpler if we just spoke through touch like ants do. No, that's not right. Can ants hear each other's thoughts? I wouldn't think so. Maybe they can, though. I guess they wouldn't have complex enough thoughts to hear in the same way we think of hearing thoughts. So I guess they can. Oh, what kind of leaf is that...Sycamore! I think. I always forget the name...what's that other tree that I always forget. Cypress. I only forget them when they come up in conversation, though. It's certainly a very warm picture. Autumn is usually depicted in all warm colors, reds and golds. I wonder why? Other than the leaves, of course. It's not like it's _getting_ warmer. Anyway...this post is really long now. Are we allowed to talk about our posts in our posts? I wouldn't think so. That's like looking at a camera while you're shooting a film. It's certainly a very static picture. I feel like the wind's just waiting to blow the leaves away, it's kind of a delicate scene. I wonder if the photographer just randomly took a picture of the leaves, or if he bothered to set them up in this way specifically. The wind _would_ be a problem then, I guess. 

Umm....sorry. Not sure what sort of functions are at work here:tongue:. Also, resisting the urge to edit all that nonsense is going to be tough


----------



## bowieownsmysoul

It is very ominous. From this vantage point I can't really tell whether it's a power pole or the masthead of a ship. For the sake of argument, I will go with the former. It makes me think about power because against the wrath of mother nature this so called power line looks mighty weak indeed. A bad storm could take it out with a single gust. If there is a god, it's a vengeful one. I love thuderstorms. The thought that life as we know it can be seriously disrupted and thrown into chaos in an instant makes me strangely excited. Once, an ordinary lightning storm caused the church next to my house to catch on fire. Cinders rained down into my yard. The cops pounded on our door late at night to awaken us in order to make sure we weren't consumed by the flames should the fire department fail to rouse itself in time. I stood outside and watched as a crane shot an arc of water at the blaze against the sky which glowed a neon green. I know I should have been scared, but it was awesome. Calamity fills me with this huge sense of inevitability which makes me strangely gratified and I can't help but watch. I think the photog here must have been having a similar experience.


----------



## Eclipsed

Uhh, weird blurring/unblurring. What's close up and what isn't? I think the clear images are the ones that are farther away. This looks really... odd. The flowers look pointy! Reminds me of something I ate once. It was delicious.
Oh look! There's a flower out of place! That's me in real life :dry: It's closed it's petals after the rain. It looks like it has rained, anyway. It's unusually green and I think there are water droplets on the petals.
But god, I relate to that little flower! Except I should be taller than all those pointy flowers. I deserve to! The pointy flowers look cooler, though. I wonder if they're like dandelions? With the flying seeds? The point flowers remind me of those stretchy bouncy balls... The ends break easily, I think. Those are awkward to hold.
Anyway, is that a spider down there? Some kind of insect? What the hell is it? :shocked: God, I never want to see that thing in real life, it looks so creepy. Maybe that's a twig, though xD It still creeps me out. It's probably a twig though. _Hopefully._


----------



## Elaminopy

Another one.










Thoughts that went through my head, translated into words that make sense to readers:



Whoa.
Wide open space.
Water, rocks, sky.
That's some smooth water. Is it one of those slow exposure shots where the water looks really smooth?
Nice sunset.
Cool cloud formations.
Cool little rocky part jutting out on the right.
Oh, there are rocks under the water.
Kinda ghostly where the water touches the rock in the middle to the lower right. Photoshop effect? I mean, it looks unreal. Almost like the water is clouds. I mean, look at the slight ripples where the water goes from light to dark in the foreground. It could be a blanket of cloud and the rock is rising out of it. What is going on there? It looks so weird. No reflection at all, like it was cut from another picture and pasted right here. Maybe that ghostly effect is its reflection. It doesn't look like enough to be the reflection of that rock, with how much it looks like it is rising out of the water. But maybe at this angle it is how it would look.
Those super bright clouds look like they are on fire! Crazy.
Such a contast from the smooth, calm blue and the brilliant fiery orange sky.
Look how far the yellow/orange extends to the right, then just starts curving down for no reason. It looks weird. I guess I don't see very many sunsets over the water with nothing to block the horizon.
It looks cold there. That water looks cold especially.
I wonder how deep it is right in this little sectioned-off area. Are there fish in it? I don't see any. Man, that must suck being a fish. Always cold. I hate being cold. Every time there is water, it is always cold. Why is water cold by default!? And fish must live in it their whole lives! All the time! 24/7! No breaks! No warmth, ever. No relief from the coldness. Totally open and exposed to the cold water. No shelter or cave can protect them from it. There is no where they can go to be warm. Never warm. Gah! Well, until they are cooked.


----------



## Elaminopy

colours.contrast said:


> Uhh, weird blurring/unblurring. What's close up and what isn't? I think the clear images are the ones that are farther away. This looks really... odd. The flowers look pointy! Reminds me of something I ate once. It was delicious.
> Oh look! There's a flower out of place! That's me in real life :dry: It's closed it's petals after the rain. It looks like it has rained, anyway. It's unusually green and I think there are water droplets on the petals.
> But god, I relate to that little flower! Except I should be taller than all those pointy flowers. I deserve to! The pointy flowers look cooler, though. I wonder if they're like dandelions? With the flying seeds? The point flowers remind me of those stretchy bouncy balls... The ends break easily, I think. Those are awkward to hold.
> Anyway, is that a spider down there? Some kind of insect? What the hell is it? :shocked: God, I never want to see that thing in real life, it looks so creepy. Maybe that's a twig, though xD It still creeps me out. It's probably a twig though. _Hopefully._


That was awesome.


----------



## Eclipsed

Elaminopy said:


> That was awesome.


Glad you're amused. xD


----------



## Kito

Well this looks depressing. All the paint's falling off the walls and there's dust everywhere. Either it's in the process of being built or it's been left alone for quite a while. And I really don't like that staircase. It looks too old fashioned and posh (although maybe it'd look fine if it were painted). That looks like kitchen tile on the middle landings. Two doors at the top of the stairs... presumably bedrooms. Regardless, this picture makes me feel empty and kinda sad.


----------



## Eclipsed

I couldn't have gotten anything more exciting? *sigh*
It's a nice, painting I guess. Of trees. Kind of makes my brain hurt if I look at it too long. Is the forest on fire or is that just the sunset? Probably the sunset. Grass wouldn't be so green if everything was on fire. And there's no smoke.
Maybe it's not the sunset, though. Maybe it's autumn? Wait, oops, you yourself said that the grass was green xD
What kind of insanity is this, though? There are trees in the background and they don't have leaves. It could be winter...
Maybe the place really is on fire, and it hasn't reached the closest part yet? The sky is too blue for that, though.
Is this an abstract painting? It doesn't make any sense...
Maybe there's a pond in the middle. Looks watery...

Oooh! Maybe it's autumn, but the green things are reeds/grass or something, in the pond?? I'll go with that. Would the grass still be that green, though? I'll look it up.
Mixed responses but I think yes. It should be turning yellow/red/brown soon, though.


----------



## Ashneversleeps

The first thing I noticed was the presence of motion, and how much it differs when it's frozen like this from witnessing it first hand; or, more specifically, how something so dynamic as motion is fundamentally juxtaposed with technology intended to capture _stills_ of things. Then I thought that it's a cool idea the photographer had to get this shot a) on a superficial/visual level, but b) started thinking about how his intent is probably to portray the feeling of alienation in modern life, because it's so fast paced and busy, and it's easy to feel like you're being left behind when you detach from the flow of things.


----------



## alionsroar

Aww. I was expecting a cooler picture and I get flowers. 
Well it's not that bad. I'm not too keen though on how it is out of focus and blurry. I'm not really sure what is the important part of the picture. It reminds me of wildflowers though in a bush. And how I once had a bookmark with paperdaisies on them. I feel the picture is a bit amateurish and I feel bad saying that. But... I keep feeling like I need to reach for my glasses. I think I prefer pictures that are not all blurry..


----------



## heavydirtysoul

This woman has bad skin. Smoking makes people look older. Smoking is unhealthy. She has to give up the dirty habit to live a longer, better life.


----------



## Chickentickler

This moderately decorated woman,who happens to enjoy jewelry and owns a Iphone,is hoping not to let one rip,as the elderly lady in the back delicately applies yet another tattoo on the female version of Johnny Cash.Either that or she's getting prepped for a colonoscopy.


----------



## momof2

As a NE dominant I see myself here having a blast. I have researched this place which is Casa Occidente in Costa Careyes Mexico. I have reserached everything about this place including the architect who built this magnificent gem. My goal is to get to visit before I die.


----------



## Stufreddy

Untitled by dreamybutterfly(db)

I'm uncertain about my mbti, or whether or not I believe in the theory.

Nothing really points to where I am right now. It looks sort of like a grungy subway station, but why is there an office on the right with a meeting taking place? In between that man and woman..is that Hitler staring at me? I can't tell what those blue and white objects in the center are, perhaps they're drinks. That could be a can that the man next to them is holding. This place doesn't really establish an enlightening atmosphere, everyone is hidden! There must not be much light where I am, the only light present is behind those people. Also that shadow in the center, maybe that's an IV bag. And those monochromatic pictures in the office remind me of an X-ray. It's possible that this place is a hospital.


----------



## hazzacanary

This is quite dark. There is an escalator on the left; that and the tiled walls make me think that this might be of an underground (metro) station. I guess it's about 60%-70% darkness. There's another light patch on the right, looks like it be an office of some sort. I can't really see any details as it's too small, but I can make out a couple of people talking, and possibly some computers in the back. The patches of light in the middle make me think of the privacy glass at a swimming pool, or some vending machines. I suppose the office means that this could be a bank (explaining the escalator). Back on the left, there's a guy leaning against the wall, someone fiddling with what might be a cleaning trolley, and someone walking determinedly past.


----------



## Flatlander

Stufreddy said:


> Untitled by dreamybutterfly(db)


The picture makes me want to describe it, as well.

The people are dark shadows, shadows of human beings. They are shown at some commonplace-looking location, the humans of modern culture inside their bland life. One of them is walking into darkness; how apt. Even some modern shades of human souls must venture into the unknown, explore beyond the bounds of what is boxed in and secure. 

Gives a feel of bravery to that part of the picture.


----------



## Longdove

Rachael said:


> That tall tree is a white poplar, so this is about zone 7. Temperate. There are no tidal bore markings and poplars don't like salt...so it look more lake/pond than estuary. It will be clear tomorrow, 'red sky at night, shepards delight'. It is a low enough pressure zone to allow for rain bearing clouds, high enough that they will be pushed away soon. The wind is travelling west where the pressure is lower. I don't see birds in this picture and that's really unusual in this setting.


Followed your link, via your thread, who knew that you could make out that it was a Poplar, Impressive! And you're right about the birds, WoW.


----------



## Rachael

Longdove said:


> Followed your link, via your thread, who knew that you could make out that it was a Poplar, Impressive! And you're right about the birds, WoW.



It looks like my backyard...so, not really so impressive 
But, thanks!


----------



## Elaminopy

Oh no.
Wait, this one's not that bad.
Wait, yes it is. Too many things. Too many details all at once.
It's not one of those cool, awesome, beautiful pictures like I was hoping.
Oh, it's abandoned. No one's there.
Oh, there are buildings over there, so that makes this a post-apocalyptic scene.
Ew, bushes growing on the tracks. That can't be good for the train wheels. (haha)
Wait, the buildings look pretty pristine. Pre-Apocalypse, definitely.
So run-down.
Just a run-down track. No Apocalypse.
Dirt or sand. Ew. What a dump. Someone needs to mow... And water it.
It reminds me of the train graveyard in Final Fantasy 7.
So obviously no train comes through here anymore. I bet the people who live and work in those buildings are glad they don't have to hear it anymore.
Airplanes probably fly over them now, lol.
Oh, hey, the name of the picture is "Munich after the Apocalypse". Heh, how funny.
Munich. I remember seeing a poster for that movie and pronouncing it "muh-nitch" when I knew it was wrong. I like pronouncing things incorrectly on purpose in the most dumb-sounding way possible, such as pronouncing GED like "get" but with a "D" and SUV like "suhv".
I once saw a co-corker with a sweatshirt that say "University of Puget Sound". So I went to her and said that "Puget" could be pronounced "a gay", so it's the "University of a Gay Sound". Sounds great. she asked how it could possibly be pronounced that way and I said, "The P could be silent, like in psychology, the U could be short instead of long, the G could be hard instead of soft, and the ET could be pronounced 'ay' like in ballet."


----------



## Entropic

Took some time for me to get this one so now let's see...










I know it's a spider-web but that's not where my thoughts initially went when I saw it. I in fact saw something much more esoteric in nature as I see the interconnectedness of life itself, what strings us and everything together. (This is starting to sound so Ni, heh). I also kind of see it like a system of sorts with all those drops as pulsing nodes of light. It's symbolically beautiful to me. There's abstract meaning in it. I see it deeply embedded into the world on a highly esoteric level. It's deep within but also surrounding us.


----------



## Vox

The first thing that strikes me is the straight-down-the-middle division of the image by the thin tree. I rarely ever see images that are cut in half like this, unless the entire image is devoted to symmetry. This one clearly isn't, which creates an odd feeling of disconnection for me.

The image includes a subtle contrast that is also slightly confusing. The building and its organic inhabitants are clearly in bad condition. Paint is peeling off the walls, window panes, and buckets, the ground is littered with debris, the plants are brown and either leafless or drooping, and an unoccupied chair lends to a feeling of vacancy and abandonment - yet the image itself is brightly lit, dispelling much of the misery often associated with ruin. The uprightness of the tree also contrasts the drooping plant to its right, as if it is merely undergoing a period of latency and is waiting to bloom again.

I can't figure out what those three sky blue containers are. It's bothering me. I love the barrel-like container for the drooping plant. Barrels feel kind of old and traditional. Currently trying to see if the peeling paint makes any interesting patterns or faint representations. Watermarks are distracting. Ohh, the thinner branches of the tree have little halo-like outlines around them. Makes it look a bit fuzzy, but the other branches of the tree that aren't as directly exposed to the light don't seem fuzzy at all. It looks a bit unnatural, too...Was it because of the camera?

WHAT ARE THOSE BLUE CONTAINERS AND WHAT PURPOSE DO THEY SERVE bjkdsBGlbgadfhk

Oh, that little area of paint right there looks a bit like the head of a dog.


----------



## Elaminopy

Vox said:


> The first thing that strikes me is the straight-down-the-middle division of the image by the thin tree. I rarely ever see images that are cut in half like this, unless the entire image is devoted to symmetry. This one clearly isn't, which creates an odd feeling of disconnection for me.


Yes, the tree and the peeling paint is far more severe immediately on the left of the tree than on the right. It's like the left side is in worse condition. But then you look to the far right and see that it's just that section of wall between the 2 windows that is in better condition.



> I can't figure out what those three sky blue containers are. It's bothering me.
> 
> WHAT ARE THOSE BLUE CONTAINERS AND WHAT PURPOSE DO THEY SERVE bjkdsBGlbgadfhk


lol, they are wooden flower pots with dead flowers or plants hanging down the side.


----------



## Vox

Elaminopy said:


> Yes, the tree and the peeling paint is far more severe immediately on the left of the tree than on the right. It's like the left side is in worse condition. But then you look to the far right and see that it's just that section of wall between the 2 windows that is in better condition.


Oh, that's interesting. I noticed the disparity in conditions of the coat of paint on either side of the tree (from the point of view of the camera), but I didn't register the section below the other window. the bit of wall at the very left seems to be in relatively good shape as well, so it looks like there's an abrupt change in condition based on the windows.



> lol, they are wooden flower pots with dead flowers or plants hanging down the side.


Ah, thanks; I saw the dead plants hanging down, but I-- oh, wow. For some reason, I thought the pots were connected to each other via some...horizontal...thing. That's what confused me. Yeah, I can definitely tell that they're flower pots now...*headwall*


----------



## MrShatter

My girlfriend will have these hands. I know because I love them. I like how she's wearing hand warmers. It shows a slight attention to detail. (I mean... who's hands get cold enough that they need to put on warmers. Inside. No one. It's fashion.) If we meet, she'll be able to take care of the things I'm too absent minded to bother with. Am I love sick? I'm glad I got this picture. She looks like she's hiding something. Beauty tends to do that I think. Hide things. She's drawing something in. Or protecting something.


----------



## bombsaway

My first reaction was WOW, RED. Then I noticed the reflection element on it; I dig that. I like how symmetrical it is as well and how the guy is dead centre and how the lines in the photograph are almost pointing to him. It's something that the Director Stanley Kubrick does and I wonder if he's had an influence on this photo since the uploader's username is Redrum (like in The Shining - or possibly named after the race horse or their favourite alcoholic beverage). His face doesn't look normal. His jaw is a funny shape and I think his mouth is open. I'm also slightly disturbed by the boarded up windows for some reason. Generally the mess of the place is unnerving - it looks like it's an abandoned warehouse. The photo is called 'The Caretaker' which generally reminds me of horror movies (THE SHINING, ANYONE? DID I MENTION I LIKE IT?) His aggressive pose is creepy too. I feel as though he's going to run at me and attack me (andchasemethroughamazewithanaxe).


EDIT: I just realised that the Redrum is part of the title and not the username. With Redrum + The Caretaker in the title I find it damn near impossible not to make a Shining conclusion. Maybe the Kubrick setup was a coincidence, maybe not.


----------



## moon

Where is this? I want to be there! I want to be _way over there!_ On that central peak, I want to call out to the man in red, hey! Come over here! I want to lean back against the cold rock & breathe in the thin air as deep as I can, I want to know what the valley between the two of us holds, I want to pick up my pack & head over to the farthest point because I'm dying of curiosity as to what might be on the other side.


----------



## A Clockwork Alice

well, I can see this is a spider web, but from the first sight I thought those are guitar strings. I love the atmosphere of the picture, because it associates with a calm morning, fresh start. Usually green calms people down, but for me this color brings energy and harmony. Another thing I love about this picture is the focus and the little details. Pictures like these make me want to turn into a little spider and curl in my spider web-bed.


----------



## Elaminopy

Oh no, another complicated one. Well I guess it's not too complicated. At first I saw lots of lines and details, but it's really just a lot of the same thing: arches. An arch-lined courtyard. With a hidden room. Actually it's not really hidden. Probably pretty common, actually. The real hidden one is in the center of the picture. That black room. Nah, nothing in this can be hidden at all. Way too many openings for that. Is that a well? Or just some raised bit of ground? Is this like a church or something? Castle, maybe? Are the walls red brick? I can't tell with my stupid eyes if they are red or brown. It looks like it rained recently. Or at least the sprinklers. Well, it's not wet directly under the tree, so probably rain. Well, it looks like autumn, though, so that tree won't be stopping any rain. Plus it's not wet around that well thing, either, nor farther down the building, so it was probably pretty windy and rainy and the part that's dry is what was blocked by the wall.

Overall, a pretty cool place. I'd like to go there.


----------



## Hyphero

Emirates SkyCargo 747 with Rainbow | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

That airplane must be headed somewhere awesome. Those colors are so beautiful it must be the day of my life. I can feel like taking off and being free like that plane is just by looking at this photograph. The landing gear and turbojet (or turbofan?) engines feel so vivid and lucid, it's like you are actually flying. And you actually are, since the ground is visible.


----------



## Choice

*sep22 foliole noun Botany . 1. a leaflet, as of a compound leaf. 2. a small leaflike*

organ or appendage.
----
writing what directly comes to mind instead of intentionally analyzing
---------------
ONE









hair
patchy
pixelated because the screen won't load
repeatedly combing to the left

sky is airbrushed frosting sugar
doillies zoomed in too close
under teapots

I think blue tablecloth and decomposed plants fallen from the vase
who forgot to change the water again
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
TWO 








Come fly with me | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
suck the nectar from the sand
you orangey leafy thing
upper left corner: injured flame
fragile as respect
written on a dried leaf with a marker _(which you can't really store easily anywhere without it crumbling I learned yesterday when the woman under the tree of fake candle lights gave me one)_
corner torn off by the lack of shade
another looking to join it
naked in the wind
-----

(Sept 23)

My friend says ONE feels plain
and Two is chasing, energetic

I think embers lagging
stretching reaching flickers
blown from one candle to another
_Will I catch you?_


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

The image I got was one of a mountain lake (Lake Josephine), unfortunately since this is my first post, I am not yet allowed to post images, I will add it back when I am over the 15 post limit.


My thoughts:
Stillness. What a beautiful feeling, being completely immersed and frozen in time. I have become one with it for a moment. 


Purity. I am savoring the freshness of this crisp mountain air, marveling at the clarity and wisdom of these calm glacial waters, as I am in absolute unison with this austere, stunningly beautiful, noise free reality…. I am alone, one-on-one with eternity, and I am at peace.


----------



## KraChZiMan

That man looks like he is poor and he has not much money or earthly treasures, but he seems to be very confident and hopeful to carry on.


----------



## sage90

At first I just noticed the contrast of the sky near the horizon with the dark foreground and upper portion of the sky, and how the milky way splits it down the middle in an interesting way, perfectly aligned with the tree. Why does that particular tree have no leaves? The other trees are probably a species of oak that is evergreen (Live Oak?) which would make sense from the large crown. The middle, spindly tree is probably deciduous. I can't tell if the season can be determined from the position of the milky way in the sky...I'm a plant biology major, not an astronomer. I really like the colors in this image as well as the symmetry.


----------



## Valyrian

Oh, that's cool. I'd like to have a balloon party.
What a peaceful morning as well. The way that the scene is reflected on the water makes me think of when they do that in paintings, and how long it must take to paint (even though this is a photo woops).
I like the ring of balloons created by them floating in the sky and then reflected in the lake.
I wonder if any of them crashed after the photographer took this...
He also has a nice camera lens.
Where was this taken?
Why is that one part of the woods so much bigger in the reflection than on the land?
This is a tacky photo.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

E L E C T R I C F O R E S T | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
ELECTRIC FOREST
Wouldn't that be a great name for a band? Maybe playing "Norwegian Wood" on the snyth (or the synth). Personally, I prefer former; it's snyth. Speaking of which: I'm in the mood for a slice of black forest cake (Schwarzwaldtorte), hopefully without electrodes, battery acid, or all the rest of that, like, techno heavy jazz combo / zappoblast. Reminds me of an improv game in which I suggested electric spaghetti - because, really, who doesn't want pasta that gives you shock upon shock like an eel? Probably very good for the system. Which is why I start every day with a healthy dose of electroshock therapy. Yes, there's nothing like 40,000 volts of electricity coursing through my temples* to make me feel alive. After all, if it's used to resuscitate people whose hearts have stopped, and if it's good enough for Dr. Frankenstein, it should be good for me and you! So much for logic. Hup!
*: Because I'm God. Obviously. Worship me, ye mortals, and tremble before me - or I shall smite ye (or, rather, you will be smitten, because I'm so amazingly charismatic and magnetic and sexy that everyone falls in love with me) and throw ye into the place where the worm dieth not, and where there is much wailing and gnashing of teeth - and for those who do not have teeth, teeth will be provided!

And getting back to the photo itself... Cool photo. (Of course it's cool, it not arctic; it was taken in a forest in the middle of the night.) It looks like a scene from a science fiction film: an evil alien intelligence composed entirely of energy, with tendrils streaming behind it, travelling through the forest. Look at that ominous red light. It'll probably kill a tramp or a young couple. And they will be only the first victims of ... THE HORROR FROM OUTER SPACE!!! Danh danh danh. (Or, better still: Holst's _Mars: The Bringer of War.)_
(Now showing at your local googleplex, in 4D and surround sound: the sound that turns your body into a vibrating reactor, and makes your eardrums explode. You may be deaf and insane - and prone to toppling over, if not prone - for the rest of your short and miserable life, but, hey, at least it was worth it - right, boys and girls?)

Or possibly some sort of security system - either magical or science fictional - rigged around those trees. Anyone who crosses it will be blasted into smithereens, transmogrified, or captured by the villain's goons.

Or it could be a magical battle between two wizards - one a white wizard, à la Gandalf, and the other a crazed necromancer who has harnessed the powers of hellfire and will raise an army of the undead and bring the world to its knees. Probably has a name like Achmed the Mildly Unbalanced (like the pirouetting one-legged stylite), or Balthus Dire, or Marvox (which sounds like a disinfectant. Are your drains blocked? Then try MARVOX. Warning: May open up a gateway to hell under your toilet. Those mephitic, sulfurous smells aren't just an overactive digestive system...)


----------



## Satan Claus

That is the coolest thing ever. I want to be covered in paint like that. 

But anyways, I see this man and woman coated in paint. The guys teeth is a bit crooked and the girl has paint in her teeth that must taste disgusting.

For some reason I see a bit of Se in that response. :O


----------



## username123

I feel bad for the light pink flower. Her leaves look like they're getting a little dry. I wish I could be a rose; they're beautiful. Look at all of the different phases of the flowers...babies to adults. I think I'd call that middle rose about 11 years old in human years. I want to be staring at a bush of these roses. If these flowers were people, I bet that far left one would be arrogant because she has such unique coloring compared to her peers. No, that's too harsh of a judgement. It would be nice to talk to a flower. It's amazing what sunlight can do for a color.


----------



## Vox

Jesus, look at that iridescence. I wonder what causes that? I'll take a trip to Wikipedia later. Love the detail captured by the photo; I've worked from bird photographs recently, and none of them were this clear. The reddish pink of the feet is quite beautiful. Rather close to my favourite colour, actually. Then again, my laptop does weird things to colours. Still pretty. And the feathers on the breast and belly are such a nice, subtle shade of purplish pink. Actually, I was kind of surprised when I first started drawing birds - I hadn't previously thought much about the composition of feathers and how they might vary from body part to body part.

I keep getting drawn in by the cool-colour iridescent feathers. If only the night sky looked like that. Overall, it has an interesting colouration. The little part of a feather (or is it a complete feather?) jutting out on its wing is bothering me a little, though.

What is this, common bronzewing? I'll look up its range, too. The only birds I see are kind of plain, though they're still fun to watch. The grackles (I think?) tend to fluff up their feathers and screech and chase the smaller brown ones around. And people look at me weirdly for watching the birds so intently.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Mystical forest | Flickr - Photo Sharing!










Doubt. Overwhelming amount of noise... fuzzy vision... unclear course of action.


----------



## HKitty

Electric Twilight | Flickr - Photo Sharing!









I'm having a hell of a time getting this picture to post. 

Anyway, what caught my eye was the sunset in right side of the photo. I love sunsets and it immediately got me thinking of the ones I used to experience back in Texas. The dark bluish sky above the sunset looks like the night sky starting to come in, maybe a few tiny stars starting to poke in. 

Then there's the object in the middle of the photo. It's probably a tree that the photographer used editing tools to distort. I think it looks like a giant dandelion, with its seeds blowing off and swirling around at the beginning of evening. But mostly, it's just really beautiful. A really cool photo overall. Something similar to stuff I like to capture.

It's called "Electric Twilight" in case the link doesn't work. :/

P.S. these are my thoughts - unedited.


----------



## Word Dispenser

By Don Briggs at flickr.com.

I was drawn to this photograph for its vividness, and the snake-like figures twisting through the blood-like redness. On second viewing, I thought it could also be paths, or rivers on a map of brilliant vermilion.

Even though I think this is probably a deciduous tree, it gives the sense of being in a colourful, tropical climate. It's invigorating and intricate. I think the slight greenness in the lower right-hand corner is where I get the atmospheric tropical feels.

The branches narrow to such fine, elegant wisps that it's difficult to see them properly, as they blend into the fire.

The photographer chose an interesting angle. He could have been as many others have done-- Simply photographing the red tree. But, instead, he gives hints of green on the right side. I think this is more interesting. It's almost as if the colours are battling one another for dominance, despite the fact that the red is the overwhelming power in the picture.

The green is bleeding through the red, as if it's beginning to assert control.

It could be a metaphor for seasons, or life and death. Or both.

It's difficult to believe it hasn't been photoshopped. Behind the foliage on the majority of the bloodfire, there's bright, simple whiteness.

For some reason, this gives a sense of foreboding in the image. Because the cardinal is taking over, it seems to be the bad guy, and the snaking limbs are the twisting, decaying, gnarly limbs that reach and encompass everything.

I've always rejected the idea of serpents symbolizing negative meanings, however. I've embraced the idea of the serpent as a messenger of wisdom, transformation, and courage.


----------



## uncertain

Nice photo. I like the trees, the branches. They keep moving my eyes around, the line and the shapes. The daylight and the various degree of darkness of the tree branches, and the contrast between them, are fascinating. There is lots of depth in the photo I quite enjoy.

The rectangular shape of the house is awesome There is such a stark contrast between the giant house and the trees and branches, which look smaller and thinner. It's like bam! Sit right there. No one can move it.

And I love the house, so neat and beautiful. I like the red and blue-greenish gray of the house, so well-painted. The wall looks smooth and enjoyable to touch. That curtain or cloth behind the door and the windows are pretty, that lamp and the light bulb on the string must be a great and romantic thing to have at night. I also like the chairs and all the little things spread on the ground simply because they make the whole photo looks great. I don't like dogs very much but the dog and the guy here seem to be two good things to have for the sake of the photograph.

I like this photo partly because there are many different components, people, animals, trees, plants, objects, wood, fabric, house, etc. And the guy is wearing dark red and dark blue, and the dog a red scarf. The color fit with the photo so perfectly! Do they wear those colors for the photo?








I love that deer, and the environment is so beautiful and peaceful. I am fascinated by the color and the dramatic light. It's kind of nice that the deer is not bathing in sunlight, which otherwise might become a bit too cliche and boring. That temperature must be a perfect one, like kind of cool but with warm sunlight. It's nature and I like how 100% natural the deer and everything look. The deer is not pretending, but just looking at or waiting for something. The horn is nice to look at. I want to put myself there but I have a little hard time imagine doing that because my mind fails to figure out the distance between me and the deer, but that's just a 2-D photo, so.


----------



## girlinthemoon

The caption says "True Romance" but I don't get that feeling from this picture. Their stances tell me that she is wanting to enjoy the moment and take it all in while he is more determined to do what they came there for and likely leave...perhaps because it appears as though he's colder than she is. Maybe they have true romance, but I think that in this moment they are not in tune - he wants to rush, she wants to linger.

Beyond that, I want to be there and watch the sunset (I'm assuming it's a sunset since it's so orange) and wait for the moment when the sun fully disappears...it's sad and hopeful and beautiful. I also want to get my feet in the water even though it's really cold because the shock of the ice cold clears my head and being in the immensity of the ocean makes me feel connected to something other than myself.


----------



## WickerDeer

Sunny November (Explored Nov 22, 2013 # 1) | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

I wanted to see if I could copy the picture as the above users have done. But I guess I don't know how.

Anyway, to be short, I like how the fence has an opening. It makes me feel like I can escape towards the sun. The snow is amazing and beautiful in that it refracts the early morning sunlight. The light is warm and the environment is crisp. And it looks like a good starting point for further exploration. I also love how the shadows are blue. There is something so cool and soft about the way light works in a snowy landscape.


----------



## knightingling

This is a very beautiful and exhilarating picture.

I like how the picture seems to symbolize the "unknown" from the beginning to the end. It's as if it's telling me that what I know drifts or starts to fade or is becoming more and more limited as we approach something farther or something bigger or just something fresher or nearer to the future than what we know now or where we are now. The background is very interesting. Aside from the beautiful colors and blending of the colors, and the 'coolness' of it all, and the fact that we see nothing there, just reminds me and makes me think of the void and the unknown and the uncertain and nothingness. It's like a step by step journey, where at first, we know a lot of things, and then as we continue, we find out that we don't know anything at all.

But still that sign in the end, it's trying to tell me something. I just don't know what it is yet...

In the end, I ended up writing an interpretation of the picture.


----------



## egodeath

Why is this image taking so long to load? Oh that's very artsy I guess. She doesn't look too happy, probably because she's about to get splooshed the f up by a tidal wave. Both her feet are pointed away from the water, probably thinking that direction is the best escape route based on her current circumstances. Based on the velocity of most severe waves, she doesn't stand a chance. Maybe if she applied make-up better, she might look slightly more attractive. I hate red lipstick, why do chicks wear it all the time?


----------



## girlinthemoon

obzen said:


> View attachment 87897
> 
> Why is this image taking so long to load? Oh that's very artsy I guess. She doesn't look too happy, probably because she's about to get splooshed the f up by a tidal wave. Both her feet are pointed away from the water, probably thinking that direction is the best escape route based on her current circumstances. Based on the velocity of most severe waves, she doesn't stand a chance. Maybe if she applied make-up better, she might look slightly more attractive. I hate red lipstick, why do chicks wear it all the time?


I enjoyed this:laughing:


----------



## DandelionWine

This picture, when looking at it, reminds me of the part in the book _The Magician's Nephew_ where they are transported to the place in the woods where there are puddles you could jump into that would bring you to different dimensions. Then I realized that if I were in this picture, it would be me hiding away from a terrifying fight I would have just had with my sister. She is not afraid to say the obvious, even if it may hurt someone. After fights, it is always me cowering in my room while she sits on a throne, not even slightly hurt.
Anyway. I would only be in this area of the woods if it was after a fight, so I could feel detached and drown in sadness. Despite its beauty in the picture, what with the light shining through the foliage, it shows detachment, an uninhabited area of the world where no one knows where you are, and a place where you can hide away from the light that is trying to reach out to you.

Oh and by the way, just disregard the extra picture below. Don't know where it came from and I'm not sure how to take it off.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

maurere said:


> View attachment 90324
> 
> This picture, when looking at it, reminds me of the part in the book _The Magician's Nephew_ where they are transported to the place in the woods where there are puddles you could jump into that would bring you to different dimensions. Then I realized that if I were in this picture, it would be me hiding away from a terrifying fight I would have just had with my sister. She is not afraid to say the obvious, even if it may hurt someone. After fights, it is always me cowering in my room while she sits on a throne, not even slightly hurt.
> Anyway. I would only be in this area of the woods if it was after a fight, so I could feel detached and drown in sadness. Despite its beauty in the picture, what with the light shining through the foliage, it shows detachment, an uninhabited area of the world where no one knows where you are, and a place where you can hide away from the light that is trying to reach out to you.
> 
> Oh and by the way, just disregard the extra picture below. Don't know where it came from and I'm not sure how to take it off.


This was beautiful! Very moving.


----------



## Daffodils11

I really love this image actually. First thing I noticed was that it seemed to draw me in. I felt like I was being pulled into the image. A sense of falling. The lights are so pretty, and I love the spiral pattern of the bannister. Very aesthetically pleasing to me  Would be nicer if in colour though. It makes me feel excited and wonderous.


----------



## Aha

I imagined the whole underwater of this bay. Imagined swiming there and exporing the area (deeps and perimeter) in first-person as this Dolphin. I thought about what I am to do now since I arrived here. Why I am here and where is everybody. I need to go home and not entertaining those turists.


----------



## Aha

This is a giant conifer cone on the background and they are sitting chilling just on the wing of it. Those are dwarf-banana-nosed-pigeons from Middle-Earth. The one behind banana-nose ate mooshrooms and is feeling high. The one in front is sleeping with his banana attached to his spine. A beautiful day after/before a fight


----------



## Aha

I see the internet converted into industrial material world. I see pigs and hear Pink Floyd music. And there are zombies everywhere. The temperature is mild and there are not many supplies left. And someone is playing basketball on the background. It is 10 years since the infection


----------



## Aha

I see a heart, a smile, a butterfly. Everything in the depths of Europa moon. Those lines are a race that lives on the moon shot by exposure time camera. It is a message to us, fellow humans. They say that they love to eat our *butt*erflie*s*. Bring them on the first contact. Please


----------



## Aha

"I will do that. Shit must be done! I'll destroy them! I will show who they dealing with. Those radioactive sticks do not even affect me as them. I defy nature! Invaders must die!"


----------



## Aha

Two whirlpools in a frame. One is an iron prison of flying fish - very panicky. The other is a bird with an ass of a shorebound jellyfish with fiery eyes. All the shit is glued unsteadily to the roof of a command bridge on a Star Destroyer.


----------



## Recede

Oooh, I like it. It looks nice to me, even though it's kind of ugly I guess. I tend to like night time city scenes for some reason. It's like they make me feel calm and relaxed and kind of excited at the same time. But anyways, hmm, this bridge looks like a potentially dangerous place. Like a place where a crime might happen. It's...ominous somehow.


----------



## Pelopra

https://www.flickr.com/photos/tabliniumcarlson/13698430434/in/explore-2014-04-07


i like the contrast of the rought gritty wood and the colors. on closer examination, it's not really "rainbow" so much as whites and the green-blue-brown range. i want to draw with these pencils... suddenly notice they're in a cardboard box. it says siena. there's this one orange penicl at a totally different angle from all the other pencils. why is it at a different angle? it's like the pencils are bulging out of the box... i wonder who stuck them here. why? why are there so many white pencils? who uses whites pencils? is it for special sketches for, i dunno, architecture? 









https://www.flickr.com/photos/egofreed/13707071713/in/explore-2014-04-07


oh, this is pretty. i dunno why, whenever i see landscape pics i automatically start thinking of a fantasy story to go with them. i like the differing colors on the mountains, and the city, reaching for the mountain but not touching it. the city has this squared off-edge and i wonder if (in my story) it will be because of a magical barrier of some kind. this fits with the obvious significance of the mountain, which clearly has something important hidden somewhere in it.


----------



## imaginaryrobot

I chose to talk about this picture because it looks pretty to me and makes me feel calm. I enjoy looking at pictures of nature probably more than anything, so I was drawn to it, I guess. It makes me think that there are probably so many locations and beautiful things out there that people miss out on seeing. I find nature particularly inspiring because it is beautiful and is basically artwork all on its own – we just have to keep our eyes open and find it. One of the first things I noticed about the picture was the color combination; I think the green, white, and grey look pretty together. The flowers in the picture I thought resembled a distorted heart. That isn’t particularly important or anything, but it did come to mind. I’m supposed to ramble on, right? One last thing I guess I’ll point out is that the flowers are growing out onto the sidewalk, and that makes me think of the freedom of nature and how it has no bounds. And that despite the sidewalk trying to separate us, nature will always be an important part of our world.

I was capable of talking about this picture much more than I thought I would be. I really thought all I’d be able to do was “it’s pretty”. Haha But I forced myself to think a little bit. 










Alright, my description for this picture is going to be odd, I can already tell. Lol I’ve taken too many biology/ecology classes or something because when I look at this one I just sort of think of insects being attracted to some central thing, or possibly proteins or cells in the body. Even though I _know_ that the seeds are leaving and floating away, it kind of feels to me that they’re in actuality going toward the stem. Alright, away from the weird stuff. I think it’s kinda cool in a way that the picture isn’t showing a whole lot of detail; you just get the contrast between the flower and the background. I think it helps to focus better on the main thing. It seems to be very focused on shape.

I’m going to do one more that isn’t a nature picture.










First of all, good god, that thing in the middle is creepy! I think the bright makeup really does it in for me. I like the ears, though.  Is it supposed to be an elf/fairy? I really do wish I could remove the makeup from it ‘cause I think it’d be a little bit more pleasant. Argh. The dress thing it’s wearing is pretty, though. I like the lacy stuff. I assume it’s meant as an Easter decoration? I’m trying to understand how it relates… I’m also trying to figure out the material it’s made out of. Is it plastic? It seems like they put three items of different materials into the same shot. They feel like they don’t go together. Intriguing, though, I’ll say that… lol Also, the duck in the picture looks totally oblivious as to what’s going on right now. It’s off in its own little world.


----------



## monemi

Secular Moorish Architecture. Unpretentious facades with rich and intricate interiors. More than meets the eye. This one is of Alhambra Palace. My mother used to take me to see a lot of architecture as a child. But I always the secular Moorish buildings. They have breathtaking gardens and artistry that would make me stop in my tracks that I wanted to touch so badly. It also made me think of how everyone is so convinced that nearly everyone is convinced they that they are more than meets the eye. That they are unique. But show so few signs of it. I wouldn't be one of the buildings. I wanted to be like the Gothic cathedrals. My outsides would reflect my insides. If people failed to see me, it would be their mistake and not mine.


----------



## onyxbrain

https://www.flickr.com/photos/cmdarnoc/13760783645/in/explore-2014-04-10

The spider. I am instantly reminded of my current obsession with maggots. The leaf looks dry. It's odd that anything so seemingly void of vitality would have such blinding colour. The spider resembles the "up close and personal" depictions of microscopic insects, ex. bed bugs. The shadow of the spider mimics imprints found in Rorschach tests. The picture is lacking.


----------



## LostFavor

https://www.flickr.com/photos/kenspix4u/13765500264/in/explore-2014-04-10

Makes me think of the innocence and majesty of love and connection. The path that leads to elegance and the beauty of simplicity.


----------



## Aha

We are gaining speed to get into a paralel reality. This road is not static - it waves its way while we riding. Thats fun because seemingly alive bread on the background is not really a food too. It has its mouth and it will eat you if you do not gain enough velocity. So... just full ahead!!!!! Tralalalala


----------



## Lemxn

The first thing I thought when I saw this one was "broken soul". A broken soul represented in a broken house.










A door. If you want to find out the answer for your current question, you must open that door. Is in there.










He represent our fears. Would you like to join the boat with him? He would show you things. Simply with a touch.











I thought in Wizard of Oz the first time I saw the photo. Pure of fantasy yet so real. Like that kind of place you only can reach with your mind. There's not a way to get there, there's not a road. But, how sure you are you will get out of here? I feel that one time you enter this place, you just get lost. Because this how your mind is like, so vivid, beautiful but yet so dangerous. But you will never know if it is a creation of your mind or in fact, real life.. Maybe both. Maybe you will know it is from your mind, but you will just forget.


----------



## telarana

(Can't post photos yet because my post count isn't high enough, whoops, but here's the link): flickr(.)com/photos/rufeng0758/13792374843/in/explore-2014-04-11/

Lights. Colors. Darkness. Outdoors. Mountains. Trees. Night. Headlights of cars zooming by at a fast speed. Probably several cars. The continuous light trail is probably the result of the camera and photo shutter effects. Curvy road. Sloping down. It looks like there may be 3 or 4 cars at least? (Judging from headlight and taillight trails) I wonder if there's anyone watching from down below...


----------



## Angina Jolie

I went on pinterest instead of flickr. And this caught my eye. It's like a beautiful painting. The colors make it feel tranquil as they are slowly leading to monochrome. The whole nature of the photo is quite present. It is a moment that you cannot deny. But that frozen moment makes you wonder what time of the day it is, where is it. I see the elephant and I want to be him. He is standing in the moment of an amazing connectivity with the superiority of earth. He is above it in a physical location way, he foresees it, but he is not dominating it. He is connecting and appreciating. At least I would. I love waterfalls, they are so powerful. They remind me of a journey rather than the starting point or the goal even when they obviously have a starting point and a goal. But the strength of it lies in the journey.


----------



## Angina Jolie

@Aha your explanations are so Ne. It's entertaining.









This one scares me. It's so static, you cannot escape. There's a giant rock wall on one side and an ocean on the other. I assume pirates and giant squids swimming there as well. They are attracted to these places. And then you have a mist that overshadows future and past. No memories, no hopes. Very lost. It's like a stage of depersonalisation, of insomnia. You are starting to doubt even yourself. 4 dimensions, 3 dimensions, 2 dimensions until all you are is a single, stoic dot. It's very heavy, very pressuring, but not the kind that will turn you into a diamond. The kind that will dissolve you and leave no trace of you.


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen

Okay, there was one before this one, but frankly, this one _really_ caught my eye. It's quite beautiful.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/pasotraspaso/13806049245

So, man. It seriously is beautiful, the roses, the storm clouds, the fellow playing...all work well _on their own_, and they don't diminish each other too much combined. I'm actually reminded a bit of those over-the-top rock videos when they're all put together, as the guitar player, being underneath the storm clouds, could just be seconds away from an awesome lightning strike. It could also be a scene of mourning, as he's playing in a field of roses where another died, the darkness of the clouds reflecting a somber mood. Or _he_ could be the one to die next--those storm clouds are pretty damn ominous. 

...of course, one has to wonder what happens to the roses in the event of a lightning strike. Do they get torn up and whirled around in the badass musical storm? While the guy walks up front singing with energy?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

I see kitten paws hugging the flower pistil. It's a fuzzy golden yellow kitten, blissfully bathing in the sunshine.  It cheerfully murmurs its favorite tune, occasionally sneezing as the fragrance and the powdery particles in the flower tickle its little pink kitty - nose.


----------



## 0+n*1

I see a man playing guitar in a field of roses. I guess there must some meaning behind it, but I think it's aesthetically beautiful. Maybe it's a reference for escapism through music. Maybe it's a reference for love, since it's a lot of times represented by the color red. Now that I see more attentively, those flowers aren't roses. I like the sky. It looks a little tempestuous. Maybe the emotion behind the music that person creates is intense. Maybe the red isn't for love but for passion. Why flowers? I guess blood was unavailable. I like the picture. It can make a good avatar or something. A good wallpaper for my screen or something. I want to make music.


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13804494723/in/explore-2014-04-12

Hmmmmm, alright, this one actually reminds me of a massive beast of some kind, sacking out on the beach for whatever reason. Or dying, as in beached whales...it's a bit more seal-like, to me, in appearance though. At least when I think about it a bit. Before that it's just a pretty-ish nature scene. Though I think it's a tad odd that the grass is...well, like _that_. All tilted. It's odd for a second till you look at it again. Then it's a hill and also reminiscent of a centipede. A _very_ long one.


----------



## mineaT

I can't post if I put the photo here.
Well, I see a purple kinda red flower near a fence. It is looking to another flower that looks the same, situated at the end of the fence, but our flower seems too shy and it's hiding from the 2nd flower.
2. I would probably think that we're not going to make it to the concert and be a little disappointed but I would still hope that it's nothing serious and probably I would get out of the car after somebody else gets out and see what's wrong.
3. I feel insecure because I know my parents don't like late events, I'm 16. But I would love to spend more time with my friends out, I never did that. I guess I would have an inner conflict because of the risk of being punished for not respecting rules and my wish to stay out more. But in the end I will not go.
4.Inward? Explosion. Outward? A subtle rude comment to release my anger or just shut up. I believe in what I believe.
5.I would most likely change those beliefs.
6.I believe that someone must know at least one more language to be smart enough. How did I come to that? Well, if you know english for example, it means you can watch tv-series on internet, 9gag, understand internet jokes and mostly know the 'things' trending on the internet. and english is the most used, but if you only know your mother language, it;s obvious that you don't understand ME and what I like.
7.I'm shy just sometimes, and sometimes I feel like I'm not shy at all, just too tired to deal with another human beings. Sometimes I have so much courage and sometimes i'm a coward. My classmates say that when I'm in class I'm just so quiet and peaceful, but when we chat it;s like I transform into another person. Oh, another thing, once I'm done with doing something I like, I start to work and I can concentrate very well, even better when I can deal with my work. But, when I'm resolving a math problem as an example, and i do it wrong, I get angry and suddenly my concentration and good mood are gone.
b)I would change this feeling that I have to be perfect
8.I thing they appear when I have to talk to somebody. They can take over me and make me isolate myself
9.a)I'm not quiet sure, maybe talking with my best friend about something we both enjoy a lot, making plans, going somewhere, doing an activity with a group of people,watching a show I love, searching on internet something about the deep of human soul..
b)What drains me the most is talking with new people because it seems so hard to find a common subject and I really hate small talk, I always thought it's a waste of precious time, walking on street with all those people looking at me, having to think about what to write in my composition for homework, since I'm not very creative, but once I get an ideea I get quite excited.
10. I repress a lot. I'm quite energetic inside. But when I'm in public, it's like I put a mask. I start avoinding looking at people's faces and I have this thinking, that they are looking at me when I walk into the room, that I have to be perfect and seem perfect around them and somehow I want to get them to admire me by doing that. But of course it never works, I expect them to come to me and start talking, but they don;t do it, and I don't do it, and maybe that's why I get named 'shy' or 'silent'.


----------



## galactic collision

I see a road on a summer evening next to a field and a bunch of trees. It reminds me of a park that my family used to go to where you could go on walks with trees on one side of you and prairie grass on the other, and all along the walk there were different sculptures. You could also bike down the path and take your dogs, and there was a secret butterfly trail that we used to cut through, right in the middle of the prairie where butterflies of all kinds flew around. It reminds me of home, which I'm desperately missing right now, and of summer, which I'm aching for. It makes me happy because I know I'm gonna be back soon, and I can't wait to see my best friends and hang out on the grass and drive around town and walk through the prairie together and go on adventures. The road in this picture leads somewhere, and I want to follow it and find out what's around the corner.


----------



## Ekstasis

I am too lazy to upload so I'll use the image above me by @justforthespark

I hear the wind whistling through the bright green grass. As I'm walking by the trail I feel the wind against my skin and I feel refreshed, while smelling that particular smell of the green grass. I look up at the sky and either the sun is setting down over me or rising up and I notice that the depending on the time that the day is just about to start or end. Then I start to wonder to myself how long is this road, and when will it end? And suddenly it reminds me that the road = life. We come out of nowhere and walk through the paths, wondering where we are going on our daily lives. We do not know when the road will end, but we know it's coming. So I tell myself finish what you started, and don't ever give up, and motivate myself to do the same in real life and finish my walk around the park (wherever this is).


----------



## TruthDismantled

https://www.flickr.com/photos/4caster/13804225483/in/explore-2014-04-12/

It's actually a mini world in one of those crystal orbs people have and instead of the sun being in the background, it's actually someone shining a torch into the mini world to get a clear picture. I'm wondering whose point of view I'm looking at the image from. Though it's like the person who is shining the torch is an intruder and the person taking the picture rules over the world in the orb.

What looks like a snowy mountain is actually an avalanche heading towards the untouched mountains. Also the mountain in the center looks like the back of a huge monster sleeping, a relative of the crocodile.


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen

Alright, UndercoverInstigator, I'm using your image because I have thoughts on it! XD

https://www.flickr.com/photos/4caster/13804225483/in/explore-2014-04-12/

A god is looking down upon a world--no wait, it appears to have long hair, so...a goddess. Amateratsu. Amateratsu is looking down upon the world she created (Well, it probably was). I wonder what those mountains would be like if they were teeming with people. The legions that would serve their god(dess). A sea might be more appropriate for an "initial creation" scene though. 

Also, this:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/marcoferrarin/14288960062/in/explore-2014-05-28

It's freaking Gotham city! I can literally imagine the rooftop chases that could go on over these rooftops, Batman (though I'm picturing mostly the one from Batman Beyond) getting at whatever criminal he's chasing today. The view is sort of an "across the water" thing too, though, so...who precisely is watching Gotham? 

Then, a totally conflicting series of thoughts hits me...the name of the piece is "Sunset over [city]", and I'm imagining a montage of the city, throughout its whole day. The people bustling through, the work...there's a piece playing, too, but...wow. That's actually somewhat calming and peaceful, to me.


----------



## Kavik

My first impulse is to construct a story and drop characters into the picture and I could go a million different ways with it in multiple genres. I would likely start by describing the temperature, ice dusted grass that crunches underfoot and the sounds of animals or farm equipment that can be heard but not seen because of the the dense fog, then zoom in on a character's thoughts or actions. My second thought is I could be looking at the first shot of a setting for a horror film like The Mist or Silent Hill. 

On observation, the picture was taken on a winter morning judging by the leafless trees and thick fog. The space looks like a hilly farmland. I see fields, barns with livestock grazing in front of them, and a long two way road cutting through hills by a commercial looking building that disappears into the distance in either direction. There are telephone poles barely visible in the furthest background. There's some man made pole object sticking out of the ground behind the barn full of animals. In the bottom left I can't really tell if that long thing by a building and more animals is a fence or some kind of irrigation system. There are circular patterns to the way the trees are growing around the fields, I wonder if the trees were cut down that way on purpose to mark off property lines or for productivity like crop circles.


----------



## Ghostsoul

The cool tide is slowly eating up the rocks, corroding them in this grey liquid landscape.
The sand look like a thousand pictures, containing the memories of the wrecked and the broken. hence the drying monochromatic tones.
The sky is travelling as fast as it can, it will get nowhere; the world is unforgiving like that.


----------



## Kizuna

Going with Ghostsoul's gorgeous picture 

Confronted with the majestic, overwhelming beauty of this world we are all alone, no matter how many people stand beside us.
One tiny human facing the infinity. So tiny yet so powerful in mind and soul.


----------



## Eclipsed

...


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen

Miya said:


> Going with Ghostsoul's gorgeous picture
> 
> Confronted with the majestic, overwhelming beauty of this world we are all alone, no matter how many people stand beside us.
> One tiny human facing the infinity. So tiny yet so powerful in mind and soul.



You know what? I think I'll comment on Ghostsoul's, too. XD I'm curious whether my own thoughts might highlight some of the differences in thought processes of our types. XD

Well, wow. What the hell is she even doing? Where even is she? She appears to just be in space, actually, which means...is she another goddess? XD Is this the birth of a world I'm witnessing? Perhaps that's too lofty and it's just a transformation sequence though--I will be _seriously amused_ if I'm right. 

Actually it probably is a transformation sequence, and from a show. Hah. Now I wonder which show it is. XD Or perhaps just fan art or the like. Well, not _fan art_, per se, as that would require a show with a fandom...


----------



## Sixty Nein

* *




Madoka turns into a god at the end through the power of hope. So yes, she is actually a god, though she was a magical girl before that.




Anyways let me comment on Ghost Soul's picture that she linked instead of it being madoka herself (that show is <3 tho).










That is the primordial ooze in which we all originate, our original self as it may. It is not literally the case, because it is likely just the soap suds and gases of the sea itself. However the invocation that it arises inside of me is that of the primordial ooze concept. I do not know where to take it from here, but some shit about life, and the fact that we originated from the waterlands. Our climbing from that place means that we have become more sophisticated as the random gambles of cells that resides in our bodies cooperate into ourselves. Thus it shows that if man was to view thyself as a nation unto itself, we shall become little more than petty city states that never arises from our original condition. There would be little specialization and uniqueness in a world where everyone strives to be such, and there would be no true power if everyone sought such a thing. Another thing that I got from this is the past. The nature of the past, so it is a very nostalgic place.

As you can tell, I am fairly pretentious.


----------



## Kizuna

Chained Divinity said:


> You know what? I think I'll comment on Ghostsoul's, too. XD I'm curious whether my own thoughts might highlight some of the differences in thought processes of our types. XD
> 
> Well, wow. What the hell is she even doing? Where even is she? She appears to just be in space, actually, which means...is she another goddess? XD Is this the birth of a world I'm witnessing? Perhaps that's too lofty and it's just a transformation sequence though--I will be _seriously amused_ if I'm right.
> 
> Actually it probably is a transformation sequence, and from a show. Hah. Now I wonder which show it is. XD Or perhaps just fan art or the like. Well, not _fan art_, per se, as that would require a show with a fandom...


I think we talkin about wholly different pictures here O____o


----------



## Gossip Goat

Soooooooo beautiful, I wish I could go there with someone special & just lie there or sit there & look at the scenery. Share it with someone special. It seems like such a peaceful place. It reminds me of the movie Tuck Everlasting, the female protagonist would look so good in that scenery. I'd much rather be there than at a normal party, so blissful. It looks like a secret spot where you could just go there & relax, get away from everything.


----------



## VoodooDolls

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14293544941/in/explore-2014-05-29

I've always been attracted to that side of the metro where it's almost always dark, just lightened for the seconds where the wagon passes by, i've always wondered about what those passages hide, i've been attrated to weird theories about homeless people living there and having colonies and becoming an underground society. It also makes me sad for it's relegated to eternal loneliness. It's powerfull.


----------



## Vox

Reminds me of iridescence in hummingbirds, the way the colours are reflected off of the metal. How many screws are there? The arrangement is similar to that of bowling pins, though they're not evenly spaced in a triangle. One, two...eleven, huh. I almost miscounted; one of the ones in the back looked a bit like two for a moment because of the appearance of the tip, but looking at all of their tips, I realize now that that's just how they look. I remember back in...was it 6th grade? We talked about simple machines, and most of the definitions were pretty ordinary, the one exception being the screw. Inclined plane wrapped around an axis - not exactly anything your average kid could come up with as a definition. Pretty sure it confused most of my classmates. I've always liked tracing the helix with my finger. Poking the tip is mildly amusing, too. Actually, come to think of it, that'd be an interesting design for candles. Dunno how the helical part would affect the way it melts, though. Never was that great at physics. It kind of bothers me that there's that one screw that's reflecting mostly greenish light, while the rest are reflecting predominantly red and yellow. Almost said purple, but then I remembered that purple's not a spectral colour, and that violet is more bluish in appearance than purple is. So, yeah, mostly red and yellow.

Hooray! Wall of text!


----------



## Flatlander

Vox said:


> Reminds me of iridescence in hummingbirds, the way the colours are reflected off of the metal. How many screws are there? The arrangement is similar to that of bowling pins, though they're not evenly spaced in a triangle. One, two...eleven, huh. I almost miscounted; one of the ones in the back looked a bit like two for a moment because of the appearance of the tip, but looking at all of their tips, I realize now that that's just how they look. I remember back in...was it 6th grade? We talked about simple machines, and most of the definitions were pretty ordinary, the one exception being the screw. Inclined plane wrapped around an axis - not exactly anything your average kid could come up with as a definition. Pretty sure it confused most of my classmates. I've always liked tracing the helix with my finger. Poking the tip is mildly amusing, too. Actually, come to think of it, that'd be an interesting design for candles. Dunno how the helical part would affect the way it melts, though. Never was that great at physics. It kind of bothers me that there's that one screw that's reflecting mostly greenish light, while the rest are reflecting predominantly red and yellow. Almost said purple, but then I remembered that purple's not a spectral colour, and that violet is more bluish in appearance than purple is. So, yeah, mostly red and yellow.
> 
> Hooray! Wall of text!


The first thing I noticed about it is that the triangle isn't even. The screws are 1 at the head, then two?, three? and five. There's a gap in there somewhere. They could have been better arranged.


----------



## Satan Claus

https://www.flickr.com/photos/franmoll/14343474753/in/explore-2014-06-01

The first thing I notice when I look at the picture is that it reminds me of a house I saw in LOTR. The house looks almost about 100 years old as it's pretty much worn down but it still is beautiful and I would love to go in there and explore. I wonder about the history of the house and what the surroundings look like. I love how the bricks kind of blend with each other and fit perfectly. I notice all the patterns of the grass, wood, fireplace and floor.


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen

https://www.flickr.com/photos/eddieelm/14351317403/in/explore-2014-06-02


Hmmm. Well, I think of a lot of death and dying when I see that image--probably underwater as well. I'm almost reminded by the sticking out of those...poles? Are they poles? Planks or something like that...of the sudden sticking out of some dead spirit that would rise from the lake to wreak vengeance. Perhaps instead they're like fingers of a hand, or something left over of a temple. I don't know. 

I actually feel....really reverence for this image. It's quite beautiful, in that way.


----------



## walkingpastdeadpretense

https://www.flickr.com/photos/marina55/14338019705/in/explore-2014-06-03

I scrolled down to see a bunch of the other photos to keep my choices open, but my mind was haunted by the little falls of this photo. The smoothness of the falls were just so beautiful- it's the supernatural splendor of nature. Then when I scrolled back up to the picture and looked at it more, for some reason I imagined a fellow running across the bridge structure dressed in dark clothing. It wasn't him, but me thinking the contact between a human and that beauty needed to happen so he jumped off the bridge like a sailor hypnotized by a siren. Instead of having a violent end, he disappeared and seemingly merged with the smooth falls. Reiterating that story "on paper" it reminds me of one of my favorite poems of all time:

The calm,
Cool face of the river
Asked me for a kiss. 

It kind of makes me give myself a side-eye mentally at why I got this image of a beautiful, yes the imagery was meant to be beautiful if I didn't get that through in my description, suicide and death.


----------



## Pelopra

https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/marc50/14343481324/in/explore-1401888603/

Oh man I love dragonflies. They're like bright colorful insect helicopters. 
Alien insect helicopters, in this case, since there's like this ribbing along the sides edging the bright green of the abdomen... Looks like the structure of a ship. Also looking too closely at this dragonfly's face and it starts seeming monstrous. 
Then the little delicate hairy legs. 
The swirled green blue of the face, the deep intense blue purple of the tail. Really rich colors. Nature really goes all out on these things. (although the mantis shrimp still take the cake) 

I'm loving the delicate perching on the branch, the juxtaposition of branch and insect. Both alive in such very different ways. Especially because the veins on the dragonfly wings make them look almost like iridescent leaves. 

I love how that perching gives you the sense, both that the dragonfly is almost comfortably settled, and also that any second it'll be off again. 

The background has been totally blurred out into a smudge. Boring. Get why that might be a necessary feature of this level of focus on something so small. Still boring.


----------



## sierraleanne

/photos/next-blessing/14400012988/in/explore-2014-07-06/
(Enter flicker. com before that if you want to see the picture; my post count is still to low to post links so this is the best I can do. Sorry!)

First of all, why is everything all warped looking? I'm going to assume the building is just built like that. Oh people great this will make it better. Lets see it looks kinda spacey like with the circular walkways. This has got to be a science museum right? The star wells are kinda wanky too (is that a word?). Umm all the people are walking away which is hard to see what they are thinking that way. The lady in the purple seems like a grandma; can't tell if she is pushing a stroller of if that is a reflection. Oh that sign is cool I wonder what the words say. Maybe its like a big airport but if it is I do't know why they would make it so fancy. The weather must be nice there too because if it were the Midwest or something those windows would break in 2 months tops because of a storm or something. What else... Is there a gift shop back there? Ok but literally every tourist attraction has gift shops at the end like wow such subtle marketing there but whatever. (I would know since I'm on vacation right now) Wow the roof is curved too you can see the poles holding it up diagonally. That sounds like diagon alley. Ok so the light is also shining in at and angle so late afternoon is the estimated time. Ok I'm done now (ps the floors are really shiney, is it polished concrete?).

That seemed really jumpy but it all made sense in my head haha. I still don't know what my original intent was with that though, but that's a general view of my mind


----------



## TruthDismantled

Vox said:


> Reminds me of iridescence in hummingbirds, the way the colours are reflected off of the metal. How many screws are there? The arrangement is similar to that of bowling pins, though they're not evenly spaced in a triangle. One, two...eleven, huh. I almost miscounted; one of the ones in the back looked a bit like two for a moment because of the appearance of the tip, but looking at all of their tips, I realize now that that's just how they look. I remember back in...was it 6th grade? We talked about simple machines, and most of the definitions were pretty ordinary, the one exception being the screw. Inclined plane wrapped around an axis - not exactly anything your average kid could come up with as a definition. Pretty sure it confused most of my classmates. I've always liked tracing the helix with my finger. Poking the tip is mildly amusing, too. Actually, come to think of it, that'd be an interesting design for candles. Dunno how the helical part would affect the way it melts, though. Never was that great at physics. It kind of bothers me that there's that one screw that's reflecting mostly greenish light, while the rest are reflecting predominantly red and yellow. Almost said purple, but then I remembered that purple's not a spectral colour, and that violet is more bluish in appearance than purple is. So, yeah, mostly red and yellow.
> 
> Hooray! Wall of text!


I like this picture, it's quite emotive for me. It represents war and tragedy, things spiraling out of control. They look like missiles and it makes me think of the movie 'The Iron Giant', similar emotions when the giant flies to meet the missile.


----------



## Du Toit

When I looked at the picture, I was like "Damn, such a nice place. Sunlight at the horizon representing hope for me...Water around and just me in this beautiful place. Discovering myself and forgetting a bit about daily stresses. What a feeling that would be".
And as I looked at a bit of pictures from other members, I realized that when I look at a picture, I focus more on the theme, the impression it gives me emotionally-wise and I try to blend with it as much as possible. And sometimes, even if it's just a picture, I can feel as if I was almost in that place and get those good vibes down my spine. I wrote off the pictures with too many components and no central theme as boring.


----------



## Medusa Miasma

*I like these games*

The very first thought that I have is that there are a bunch of pictures on that page. Was it supposed to show only one randomized picture in the window? Anyway, there were several pictures, and even though I was inclined to choose a cooler looking/prettier picture, I just picked the left-most one. 

Edit: Oh boy, it seems like I am still too new to post the picture. I don't know how that will affect my response (without context and all), but I still want to play. :blushed:

I like Elephants. They're huge, cool, smart as hell, and the baby is so cute! Aside from that, I kind of wish there was more going on in the picture. The adult elephants are more brown (though their skin looks more dry... been a while since a cooldown?), and the baby is more gray. There is a little bit of grass seen in the picture. The rock behind them is practically the same color as the adult elephants. Oh boy, I was at first trying to relay what I noticed at first glance and avoid actually studying the picture. It's actually my instinct to avoid looking too much at pictures in general because I'll get all into the details and such- it's weird when I randomly remember that that's a thing I do. :tongue:

Lawl, what kind of cognitive functions talk like that? My writing style filter probably muddies the waters there, tho.


----------



## boogel

https://www.flickr.com/photos/watcher24/14631700548/in/explore-2014-08-03

Picture of a boat on shore. Wonder why the boat is left there? Somehow I feel that someone is abandoned it. The boat looks lonely. Looking at this picture makes me feel calm and a little melancholic. I can imagine myself walking to that boat barefoot, touching the boat's coarse surface. 

I think that it's a beautiful picture with delicate colors.


----------



## Imaginary Friend

Wow, that reminds me of Toy Story with the blue sky, clouds, and dusty terrain. I like the dark shadow curving above the picture because it looks like an ominous atmosphere shall lurk into the peaceful-looking landscape. Reach for the sky. How did this person take a picture with their iPhone to produce such effects actually? C'mon, that's pretty detailed. Where did this person take this picture? Oh, I should mention that the camera functions are now mentioned on Flicker otherwise I sound like a foreseeing camera guy who knows all. I want to be there and watch the clouds slowly float away in the sky. I think I might die from dehydration if I stayed there too long.

It looks like my thoughts jump everywhere when I reread my ramble.


----------



## The Pistachio

This would be an awesome place to have a camp. Just look at that view! The trees could be better, but are still pretty good. The water and sky are great! I feel as if I could walk around this place for hours and hours. This is a place of serenity.


----------



## Max




----------



## kenb

I feel like these three birds run shit. It's like they're saying "We Dem Boyz." The bird on the right is saying yeah bitch step to me see what happens, while the middle bird is shouting letting all know of the their presence. The bird on the left is that cool guy that just kind of stays in the back not saying much but he can still fuck shit up if he has to. And they all have their own little perch that forms a triangle. They are like the holy trinity of badass birdery.


----------



## O_o

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15530766165/sizes/l
Some type of dominant N user:

"Looks like grand canyon. 
Tons of focils over there.
Evolution.
We just learned about plant evolution today in biology. 
Cacti and adaptions, that shrunk coconut. 
So this is how I'm choosing to observe this, huh?
I bet some may have noted that water. 
I didn't even take consideration of the water. 
Well, now I'm taking into consideration the water. 
This is the beauty of vagueness.
Kind of like the rorschach images."


----------



## O_o

kenb said:


> I feel like these three birds run shit. It's like they're saying "We Dem Boyz." The bird on the right is saying yeah bitch step to me see what happens, while the middle bird is shouting letting all know of the their presence. The bird on the left is that cool guy that just kind of stays in the back not saying much but he can still fuck shit up if he has to. And they all have their own little perch that forms a triangle. They are like the holy trinity of badass birdery.


This is really special. I like this.


----------



## FakeLefty

With so much stupidity in the world, the use of Ti often involves this:


----------



## fireignition

is this thread still active?


----------



## Antrist

I fell for this one because of the watch. It's a 'Man Watch' for sure. His hands look a lot like the hands of many people I work alongside. They're the hands of a grafter and a father, and I can almost feel their callous and sandpaper-like texture. I can smell the leather coat and picture the one or two stitches that would be missing, and the worn paling of the material around the buttonholes. It suggest age, it suggests wisdom, both inside and out. I see discipline and a five thirty morning start for a man with nothing to do on a Sunday. 

How I'd love a life like that.


----------



## Ominously

Aww... This thread isn't active anymore... :crying:


----------



## TheEpicPolymath

First of all, I think the picture is edited. It makes me think of a world dominated by machines and reminds me of The Matrix.It's also steel grey and depressing. If my mood moved with pictures, I'd take antidepressants now.


----------



## Ominously

Well, the title was originally name "in another world.", but I think I would name it something else. I don't know what I would name it though... bleh. :dry:
Anyways, I guess the guy is trying to walk away from reality, and I guess he wants the world the way he wants it to be? Or you could also say that he hates life because it's too bland and boring so he wants to be in "another world". Hence the title, I guess. Although it seems kind of depressing actually 'cause all the color is being taken away. I don't really care that much about color but... yeah. Those are my observations...

You can guess what cognitive function I'm using if I'm even using one. I was rambling a lot, plus I'm suppose to be doing my math homework! :laughing:


----------

